# I'm Back... Egg collection 27th August



## CozIvf

Hi girls

Been away a few months after my second ivf resulted in a chemical! argh! (see signature)

I started Stimms last night! 300 Menopur... Already getting twinges! second injection was earlier

I'll be on Steroids (to prevent NK cells)
Heparin blood thinners (MTHFR gene)
Aspirin (since mc in January)
Vitamin B (prescribed)
Folic acid (prescribed)

I'm all set... Hopefully!!!!

Facebook Group: Fertility Problems after IBD & Surgery
https://www.facebook.com/groups/205505579507075/

Facebook Profile: https://www.facebook.com/cozivf


----------



## Taylah

Really hope this is your turn xxx


----------



## Mommyagain

Good Luck Hun!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey CozIf!

Were on the schedule! :) I started 2 amps on Menopur today, with EC going to be the w/c 27th August too! This is my first cycle


----------



## CozIvf

Likklegemz said:


> Hey CozIf!
> 
> Were on the schedule! :) I started 2 amps on Menopur today, with EC going to be the w/c 27th August too! This is my first cycle

Oh my goodness... cycle buddies yey!!!! are you on facebook? i have an ivf related page if you want to add me....
this is my third.. but second collection (second ivf was frozen)

Facebook Profile: https://www.facebook.com/cozivf


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi! I'm also scheduled to do my egg retrieval on Aug 27 for my first-ever IVF cycle. Just wanted to wish you best of luck and if you need a buddy on the same schedule, I'm here!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Woops! What drugs you both on? Would use Facebook but my boss abs colleagues are all on they're and not many people know what we're doing yet

I'm so tired lately, only done 2 nights of the stimming drugs so far - have either of you been spotting? Doesn't normally happen to me but it's occurred during this attempt at IVF


----------



## seh111

Hi ladies,
This is my first IVF cycle and I am expecting egg collection to be Saturday 25th August. If not, then possible the Tuesday after the bank holiday. Best of luck to all of you.
Keep posting your updates. 
S x


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies, hope u are all well.

I have my egg collection next week as well at some point so I'll keep check of this thread and see how u are all getting on.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi ladies! I've been taking stims since Wednesday and went back for cycle monitoring today. There are about 16 follicles so far, 8 on each side so my doctor thought everything looked good.

Our infertility is mostly unexplained. Im 31 and DH is 38. I have a thyroid issue that has been treated, hostile CM and was recently diagnosed with a somewhat low ovarian reserve. We have done 3 failed IUIs and been TTC for well over a year. I'm praying this IVF finally brings our BFP.

Good luck to you dancingdiva and seh111!! 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## tlm

Hi girls! Can I join you!? I just started 300ius of Menopur last night! Not sure when ER will be. I have my first u/s and bloodwork on Wednesday! I should close to your schedules too! 

I was wondering if 300 was a lot of Menopur, but it looks like a few of you are on the same dosage too! This is my first ivf cycle, both dh and I are 32. I had stage 3 endo removed in Mrch, we did 4 iui's with clomid and trigger - all bfn!! 

Good luck to us all!!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies, just back got my scan so my follies are ranging from 14-18mm now so taking trigger tonight and EC on Wednesday.

How are you all getting on?


----------



## CozIvf

Hellooo

My first scan was also good. 
16 follicles
8 on each ovary

Scan on Wednesday and EC may be moved to this Friday 

So in guessing trigger will be Wednesday


----------



## DancingDiva

Sounds good cozivf, it starts to feel real now that's it's actually happening


----------



## tlm

Wow, cozivf and dancing!! This is going to be an exciting week for you both!!! :)

Question, how long did you stim for and how many days between stopping that and triggering?


----------



## DancingDiva

I have been stimming for 9days then stopped yesterday and trigger is today


----------



## Likklegemz

Wow we're all around the same time! Had a bit of a scare over the weekend due to bleeding. 

Arranged to see health centre today, I waited over an hour as a half, was a bit annoyed as I could have left work later and they're getting annoyed with me now. Bright note is that they don't think theres anything to worry about. They've scanne my womb and they said the womb thickness is 7.5mm supposedly good at this stage ad 7 follicles on each ovary and I think she said the biggest one was 3 mm! I have no idea of why this means! just glad I don't need to worry

They've said to be on the safe side they've done a blood test and may need to up he dosage of the menopur to 3 amps rather than 2! She asked I'd I had any questions but to be honest I was so overwhelmed my mind went blank! Can any one tell me what this means?

Other than that apparently were still on track for scan on Friday, and egg collection w.c 27th August

So excited and glad I've got some *hopefull* 2ww and bump buddies to keep me going

How is everyone feeling? Is anyone else getting a dull pain where your ovary is?

Xxx x


----------



## CozIvf

I started stimms last Monday. If I go
To this Monday it's 14 days. But they may stop
Me tomorrow and give me the trigger, then collect Friday 

OMG!!!!!! Lol

I'm going to read each post again and write down all your dates.. Want
To keep updated

By the way.. There is a group On Facebook that I was made admin too after just under a year on there called IVF BUDDIES and it is an AZING
support!!!!!! It's a closed group so no one can see your posts..
You have to request to join but I can add you


----------



## DancingDiva

Keep us updated with ur results today and when ur EC is as its good to now and support each other at this time. 

I sent a request to be added to Facebook group.


----------



## CozIvf

Can you send me a message so I know who I'm accepting on there x

'Coz IVF jpouch'


----------



## seh111

Hi all,
Sounds like everyone is about to go ahead with Egg Collection - best of luck to all.
I had a scan on Monday (yesterday) and was told there were currently 7 follicles but that this was expected at this stage - is this right? I have 2 more scans booked before the trigger shot, one tomorrow and another on Friday. 
I am hoping that there will be more follicles by the end of the week. Is this what happened for you ladies?
Seh111
xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls sorry to change the subject but I need some advice.

As you know the HC put me on 2 powders plus 1 water, and that I had some heavy bleeding over the weekend. The scan showed that there was good womb lining at this stage, and that they could see follicles 7 on the right and a similar number on the left, but did a blood test to be on he safe side

Anyway they've phoned me now and said they're gonna up the does to 5 powders of Menpur plus one and a half water.she asked if I had any questions and India properly loads but couldn't think of anything. Anyway called them bak at 4:35 on hold for 10 minutes then cut off, tried calling back an they're now closed

So worried why has this happened and what does it mean? My AMH is slightly lower than average for my age 19 as opposed to 21, an other than the blocked tubes theres nothing else wrong! Should I be worried, will we be ok to continue? Will it mean we'll have a poor response with our eggs??? Have got a planned scan for Friday feel like I'm having a breakdown now been crying since I couldn't get thru!

Seh11 sorry hun I have no idea this is our first attempt at IVF soni don't know what to expect.


----------



## CozIvf

Likklegemz said:


> Girls sorry to change the subject but I need some advice.
> 
> As you know the HC put me on 2 powders plus 1 water, and that I had some heavy bleeding over the weekend. The scan showed that there was good womb lining at this stage, and that they could see follicles 7 on the right and a similar number on the left, but did a blood test to be on he safe side
> 
> Anyway they've phoned me now and said they're gonna up the does to 5 powders of Menpur plus one and a half water.she asked if I had any questions and India properly loads but couldn't think of anything. Anyway called them bak at 4:35 on hold for 10 minutes then cut off, tried calling back an they're now closed
> 
> So worried why has this happened and what does it mean? My AMH is slightly lower than average for my age 19 as opposed to 21, an other than the blocked tubes theres nothing else wrong! Should I be worried, will we be ok to continue? Will it mean we'll have a poor response with our eggs??? Have got a planned scan for Friday feel like I'm having a breakdown now been crying since I couldn't get thru!
> 
> Seh11 sorry hun I have no idea this is our first attempt at IVF soni don't know what to expect.

Do you have an after hours number you can call? I was given one..

I'm sure they know what they are doing. You say you had 7 on each ovary.. Do you know the size. Sometimes IF (not saying they are) are smaller, they will increase menopur to speed their growth all ready for EC

It happened to me once, I went to a higher dose and they grew... :)


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi CozIcf

Hi yes, they said there was 7 on right, a similar number on left womb lining was 7.5mm and the biggest follie was 3.5mm

I was stimming for 4 days at that point (injection 5 was due at 6 that night). Originally EC was due the week starting 27th (was going to try for the bank holiday Monday so I didnt miss more work) but I dont think that's going to be the case now :(

5 amps really hurt this evening. Really stung. Due for our scan on Friday. Just worried that its not going to work as dossage didnt look right and with our PCT only funding 2 go's wanted to make sure we had the best chance of it working.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi Ladies! How are you all doing? Just wondering, for anyone who has been through IVF before, does the discomfort from the injections disappear after retrieval? I'm feeling pretty bloated and uncomfortable and found it hard to get up and down today. I'm not really in any pain, but do kind of feel like I've been punched in the stomach. I have 8 follicles on each side and my doctor says everything is looking really good. Still, I feel terrified and vulnerabe. I'm having the most stressful week at work and am just so ready for this TTC journey to be over and finally get that BFP! At this rate, I think my retrieval is going to be this Sunday. I'm rather nervous for that part!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey I'm going in for ER this morning and have already went through a cycle of IVF. You will feel discomfort as your follies get bigger this is normal after ER I was slightly sore just due to the procedure however it goes away quickly afterwards.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Good luck dancing!!!!! Let us know how it goes !!


----------



## Likklegemz

Good luck hun, hope everything goes well!! 

Been called back in for another scan this afternoon, getting a bit upset that everything seems to be going wrong! :(

Didnt realise how hard emotionally IVF would be at this stage, plus getting grief from work doesn't help! Hopefully EC is still on for next week


----------



## CozIvf

SashimiMimi said:


> Hi Ladies! How are you all doing? Just wondering, for anyone who has been through IVF before, does the discomfort from the injections disappear after retrieval? I'm feeling pretty bloated and uncomfortable and found it hard to get up and down today. I'm not really in any pain, but do kind of feel like I've been punched in the stomach. I have 8 follicles on each side and my doctor says everything is looking really good. Still, I feel terrified and vulnerabe. I'm having the most stressful week at work and am just so ready for this TTC journey to be over and finally get that BFP! At this rate, I think my retrieval is going to be this Sunday. I'm rather nervous for that part!

to be honest... sometimes the ovaries due to the prodding may be a little sore still, but it will ease. drink plenty of water as the body will absorb extra to heal x


----------



## CozIvf

Likklegemz said:


> Good luck hun, hope everything goes well!!
> 
> Been called back in for another scan this afternoon, getting a bit upset that everything seems to be going wrong! :(
> 
> Didnt realise how hard emotionally IVF would be at this stage, plus getting grief from work doesn't help! Hopefully EC is still on for next week

hope your scan goes well. they are just monitoring it all for you. IF, and i mean IF they dont collect. you can opt to pay for the meds you have used so far instead of loosing funding. thats what i did once. 

Keep us posted and im sure those follicles will be just riight! 8 each side sounds great hun and with the extra dose im sure they are growing x


----------



## SashimiMimi

Likkle it IS emotional!! I've had the two most stressful weeks at work and I feel like saying "how dare you stress me out this much! Don't you know what I'm going though!?" Of course, my hr person is the only one who knows I will be taking next week off for ivf. But I've been a wreck, unable to focus at work and making mistakes. A friend told me how his brother and wife are pregnant and werent even trying. I immediately burst into tears and later how to explain that I'm nervous about an upcoming medical procedure and am under the gun at work. Ughh!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies, just home sore and tired however good news I got 15 eggs which will being going through ICSI this afternoon so fingers crossed.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Fingers crossed for you dancing! When is your transfer? Take it easy and be good to yourself today!


----------



## Likklegemz

Fingers crossed dancing that's brilliant!

Quick update had my scan everything's coming on nicely, another scan Friday then will decide for certain but it's looking like egg collection will be either tuesday 28th or Wednesday 29th

Woop so excited!!!!!


----------



## seh111

Sounds like everything is going to plan for all of you. 15 eggs is great - well done dancingdiva and best of luck.
Also good luck to Licklegemz - it is a rollercoaster, my nurse told me to try and stay level headed but it is so hard when you want something so much and nothing is certain. 
I had a scan today and all is well so far, EC will be on Tuesday 28th and I was told that the transfer will be either Friday 31st or Sunday 2nd Sept. I am not sure which would be best for me as I am working w/c 3rd Sept and can't get any time off. I have decided that what ever the lab people say, I will go along with and leave it all in the lap of the gods - mm easier said than done.
Dancing diva - when they do icsi will they attempt to do all 15 eggs? Let us all know what the outcome is - it is eciting to hear other people's news.
SEH111
x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey guys

Seh11 that's brilliant news! Looks like we're gonna be around the same time!!

Our scan showed 7 follies over 10mm on right ovary but only 1 on left! Is that normal? My womb lining has gone up to 6mm and apparently they want it to be 8! Next scan is Friday

Are you feeling bloated too? Said all I can take is finger busicuits which I can't stand


----------



## DancingDiva

Yeah they are doing ICSI on all of them as on my previous cycle when I done IVF I didn't get high fertilisation that's why we have opted for ICSI for all of them this time.


----------



## seh111

Likklegemz said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Seh11 that's brilliant news! Looks like we're gonna be around the same time!!
> 
> Our scan showed 7 follies over 10mm on right ovary but only 1 on left! Is that normal? My womb lining has gone up to 6mm and apparently they want it to be 8! Next scan is Friday
> 
> Are you feeling bloated too? Said all I can take is finger busicuits which I can't stand

There is plenty of time for the lining to thicken and for the follicles to grow. They would have said otherwise if there was a problem.

I have been fine until today and now it feels like my ovaries are aching (a lot). There are 4 follicles on each side but the dr said they may find it difficult to reach the left ovary in EC as it has moved (prob due to past surgery) - in the end, he decided that they would manage it as long as I am sedated and they can prod and push a bit more - I am not going to dwell on this for now.
I think we just have to trust the professionals but still question them whenever we get worried. 
PS My trousers won't do up now - never thought it would bloat me this much.


----------



## seh111

DancingDiva said:


> Yeah they are doing ICSI on all of them as on my previous cycle when I done IVF I didn't get high fertilisation that's why we have opted for ICSI for all of them this time.

Did they say how many embryos they expect to end up with? Will you have 2 put back in or 1? We are going to opt for 2 as long as we have enough - fingers crossed. I am scared to tempt fate by assuming anything.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi Ladies. I had my scan today and it looks like EC will be Saturday or Sunday. I have about 18 follicles now, but one is already mature at 19mm... so I think they will let that one go in order to let the rest catch up. I'm pretty nervous for the whole thing, but trying to be as optimistic as possible. I'm really glad to be able to connect with others who are currently going through the same thing!


----------



## CozIvf

good luck all!!

i just did my trigger!!! something called Gonasi this time...
my estrogen is 6700
16 folicles from 16-21mm, lining 14.5!!


----------



## DancingDiva

I'm back in on Saturday for ET and I will be transferring 2 my consultant and embryologist agreed today.


----------



## Likklegemz

Cozivf brilliant news!!! I'm a few days after you I reckon! My lining is at 6 -delayed response to the drugs :(

Dancing is nice you get to choose how many you put back in, I'm not at that stage yet but the FSN said they'd only put one in and that was before treatment started not sure what'll happen now as I've had a poor response (well delayed at least!)


----------



## DancingDiva

Cozivf - great news ur not far behind me look forward to see how u get on.

Yeah it was good that they are allowing us to put the two back in again I'm pleased, just have to hope I get a few to choose from.

Just because they said only one at the start of ur treatment doesn't always mean that's how it will end up as they said the same to me and I got to put two back.


----------



## star7474

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm on day 8 of stimming at the moment using 2 lots of menopur to 1 water. I'm due for my scan tomorrow to see how my follicles ate getting on but I'm not feeling bloated at all. I've been on menopur and clomid before when I was going for IUI and felt really bloated but nothing at all this time. Im due for egg collection either Monday, Wednesday or Friday next week but don't think it'll be Monday. 

Has anyone booked off the whole week for egg collection and putting them
Back in again? My oh wants to wrap me in cotton wool lol!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Yup! I've booked the whole week off next week. EC will be Sunday and then transfer probably 3 days later. Can I ask how you are all keeping your anxiety levels down?


----------



## tlm

Hey star! I am on day 7 of stimming with Menopur today (300ius daily) and still not really feeling anything. I had my first u/s and bw yesterday to check my progress and things are definitely progressing in there nicely! Yay!! Nine follies that they could see. It was quite uncomfortable when she did the u/s. I had started to worry that it wasn't working since I hadn't felt anything!

I am supposed to have ER on Tuesday of next week and transfer on Friday! So we should be really close! We can wait out the tww together! :) I would say taking the whole week off would be a good idea! I don't work, but am planning on pretty much being at home from ER to ET!


----------



## tlm

Sashimi, I think I have been ok stress wise so far. I kind of freaked out yesterday after my dr appt because i was disappointed we olysaw 9 follicles on the u/s. but thats still a good number. I usually work out every day but because of dr appointments last week I wasn't able to keep that schedule. So when I finally went back this week I felt so much better, I hadn't realized that I had missed it that much... 

Last week, the day we started stimming I actually cried because dh ate the last bit of ice cream! Lol! But since then I have been ok emotionally! 

How about you??


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies hope u are all well.

I got 9 fertilised eggs which I am so pleased, back again tomorrow for ET which two of them will be transferred.


----------



## star7474

Good luck DancingDiva! 

Just been for my scan to see how my follicles are getting on, I have about 20 all together! 4 x 13.5 and the others 12, 10's and under 10. I'm to continue my treatment till Monday and have another scan. My lining was 10.2 which I'm quite happy with! 

I mentioned not bloating this time and he said they have obviously got me on the right treatment as they don't want me to be bloated.

Hoping for egg collection next Wednesday!


----------



## CozIvf

HORRAYYY 15 eggs, just got home, off to bed, will read all your posts when i wake up xxxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Yey!!! Congrats hun that's brilliant!


Trust my body!!!!

Had my scan today, now got 6 in right ovary and 4 in left ovary ranging from 8mm to 11mm. Womb lining is 8mm

Doesn't look like I've responded very well - typical me! Got a scan Monday And decision taken from there! Considering we were expecting ec then I'm slightly disappointed! Keep reminding myself nothing runs The way you plan it

Just worried as hubby goes away to work a week on Sunday so we need collection to be before then - what's my chances?


----------



## star7474

I'm sure by next Friday your be ready for your egg transfer remember Positive Mental Attitude!! X


----------



## seh111

So happy for Ddiva and Cozivf - all going really well. 
At my scan this morning, I was told I have 7 follicles which doesn't sound like many to me and I can understand how only 9 would upset someone too. EC is Tuesday morning and I am just hoping that we get some good quality eggs. Someone asked about stress - I have been fine until now and it is becoming harder to stay rational - really optmistic one minute and then really unsure the next. The doctor seemed confident so I am going along with that just for reassurance sake as this helps.


----------



## tlm

Seh & likkle, I have about 9 follies too and am slightly disappointed with that number! So I understand how you feel. I am scheduled for ER on Tuesday! I am hoping that there are a couple more follies that are hiding! Lol

My lining is nice and thick at 11mm and my RE seems happy with my progress. I will be done with Menopur tomorrow night and will finish Lupron on Sunday morning. Then we will trigger at home Sunday night. 

Good luck to you girls!! Looks like we will all be PUPO together!!! Hugs!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Looks like both ahead of me by a few days thou! Glad I'll have buddies during th 2ww thou!


----------



## CozIvf

8 fertilised!!


----------



## DancingDiva

That's great cozivf when is your transfer?

That's me just had my ET and two embryos transferred.


----------



## seh111

It is really exciting to hear that transfers are taking place - wishing you the very best of luck!!!!!!!
I am still worried about the number of follicles but as other people have similar situations it is comforting. I have been trying to work out how I will feel with a certain number. It is so hard to figure out. People on this site often say "you only need one" but we would all prefer to have a few more wouldn't we?
I bought a fresh pineapple today - going to eat a little each day from EC on Tuesday, it is supposed to help with implantation.


----------



## Likklegemz

8 fertilised! That's brilliant hun!

Seh111 I'm doing the pinapple too! Just juice at te moment thou! Do you need the actually pinapple?


----------



## Homebargain

I got egg collection Monday excited :)


----------



## Likklegemz

Oooh good luck hun! I'm getting so impatient waiting! I've got another scan on Monday, hope my follicles are doing better then!!


----------



## star7474

Hi

Snap LickleGemz I've got my scan tomorrow! I'm so excited as I'm now feeling really uncomfortable so know everything has grown! Hoping for egg collection on Wednesday if all is well!


----------



## Likklegemz

I don't feel uncomfortable at all!!! :( feel queasy more than anything! When I had my scan on Friday I had 10 follies all between 8 and 10 mm! At this rate I think itll be egg collection thursday or Friday! Was originally planned or tomorrow and with DH going away for work a week today I'm stating to panic!!

Been stimming for 10 days now (day 11 today) but my dosage changed after 5 days as I wasn't responding very well


----------



## SashimiMimi

Wish me luck ladies. My retrieval is today! I'm feeling rather nervous about this part.


----------



## seh111

SashimiMimi said:


> Wish me luck ladies. My retrieval is today! I'm feeling rather nervous about this part.

Good luck!!!


----------



## tlm

Good jack sashimi!!! You will do awesome! Let us know how it goes! Hugs!!!!!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies how are you all keeping?


----------



## star7474

Good luck Sashimi!

Likklegemz I was originally planned for egg collection for Monday but think it's more likely Wednesday or Friday. Have you got another scan booked? Im going tomorrow morning to see how things are progressing.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey star!

Yep same here! I was originally planned ec tomorrow but was bleeding last monday do dodge changed on Tuesday, got scan tomorrow morning and she said on Friday just gone if probably be thursday or Friday this week!!

Feel like I'm cracking up!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi ladies! Thanks for the well wishes. Survived the EC but was apparently yelling ouch the whole time lol!! They got 14 eggs so I'm happy with that!


----------



## star7474

I've had my scan this morning, I'm for egg collection on wednesday, there's quite a few in there but whether the smaller ones will get big enough to have a egg inside.

Sashimini do you know when you will have ET?


----------



## CozIvf

SashimiMimi said:


> Hi ladies! Thanks for the well wishes. Survived the EC but was apparently yelling ouch the whole time lol!! They got 14 eggs so I'm happy with that!

 Thats great!

GUYS!!! i have 2 strong top quality embies today (day 3) one is 8 and one is 7 cells

The rest as less quality but about 6 cells and one still a 4 cell

transfer wednesday at 5 days!!! eeeeeekkkk onl ever had a 2 day 4 cell transfer


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies it's all go on this thread just now fingers crossed this is the lucky thread this month and we all get our BFP's.

AFM - I'm just taking it easy and wishing the next 12days to fly past.

Take care and I'll look forward to seeing your updates.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hi Ladies! I don't even remember posting on this board yesterday, I was SO out of it after the retrieval. So like I said, 14 eggs and now I am just waiting by the phone to see how many fertilized. Fingers crossed! 

My husband actually fainted during the retrieval yesterday. I was apparently yelling Ow! Ow! Ow! the whole time, it was really hot in the room and he just started to kind of keel over. LOL! OVerall, it was not as terrifying an experience as I thought and I'm at home recovering today.

My transfer is set for 3 days on Wednesday.

Yes, let's hope this is the lucky thread with lots and lots of BFPs. IVF is such an enormous emotional, physical and financial thing to go through. We all deserve that BFP!


----------



## tlm

Wow! Lots happening this week! Good luck to everyone! Glad I won't be alone!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Had my scan today, looks like (ignoring the small ones which probably won't stand a chance) two on my left ovary at 15mm and 5 on the right between 11 - 14mm

Is this good response? My AMH levels were slightly under average so was a bit concerned that I've not produced enough (although I'm well aware you only need 1 to get pregnant) I'm just at the moment very disappointed, thought we'd have a better response and get more at this stage

Got another scan on Wednesday, looking like ec collection is Friday


----------



## SashimiMimi

Bad news for me ladies. Only 3 eggs fertilized. I am beyond devastated. This has been so much work physically emotionally and financially for such an unfavorable result. I could seriously die right about now, I'm heartbroken.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey sashimi my first round of IVF was the same I got 10 eggs and only two fertilised and I was devastated however as a lot of people reminded me is it only takes one to work and do the job however I can undstand how hurt and let down you feel. Try and think positive which is easier said than done I know however this is going to be a lucky thread and we are all going to get our BfPs this month.

If u need a rant please don't hesitate to message me or just let it all out as sometimes that's what gets you through this.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Thanks for the reassuring words Dancing! I just was not expecting such a poor outcome and now I'm absolutely petrified that we won't make it to the transfer date. How naive was I that I thought the hard part was over! I responded so well to the injections, all my levels were great, DH's sperm is great, so why did nearly ALL the eggs die off? I know 3 is better than none, but I'm terrified now that they won't make it either. I had such high hopes for this and now the long road of infertility seems even longer.

The interesting part is that they did ICSI on 5 eggs and 1 lived and then they allowed 4 eggs to fertilize naturally and 2 survived. We always thought that the problem was that OH's sperm was just not penetrating my eggs for one reason or another... when in fact natural fertilization worked better than ICSI! 

Well, I'm certainly glad I am taking this week to work from home. I've literally been on the floor sobbing for the past 2 hours. I've asked that my doctor call me to explain why we got such a poor outcome.

Sigh! Thanks for your support ladies. It's great to have others going through this IVF rollercoaster at the same time.


----------



## seh111

SashimiMimi said:


> Bad news for me ladies. Only 3 eggs fertilized. I am beyond devastated. This has been so much work physically emotionally and financially for such an unfavorable result. I could seriously die right about now, I'm heartbroken.

I completely understand how you feel. I have EC tomorrow but only 7-8 follicles. I am trying to prepare myself for the outcome. 3 still gives you a decent chance this month. I keep reminding myself to be grateful for all the good things I have in my life already. Even so, I am hell bent on ivf success - I will keep on going if I have to.
I am sure you feel the same. Just need to find the money.
Don't forget your hormones are playing games with you and nothing has failed so far. Pamper yourself a bit and prepare for the 2ww - nice food, chocolate, pedicure etc Can't do any harm.
Wishing you heaps and heaps of good luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Seh111 good luck tomorrow! I have 7 follies too, one more scan for me then egg collection on Friday if everything goes to plan X x


----------



## kchope

SashimiMimi said:


> Bad news for me ladies. Only 3 eggs fertilized. I am beyond devastated. This has been so much work physically emotionally and financially for such an unfavorable result. I could seriously die right about now, I'm heartbroken.

Sash - I just wanted to say everything will work out - easier said than done I know. When I had my 1st IVF I only had 8 eggs retrieved. Out of 8 only 5 were mature. From 5 eggs only 3 fertilized...we put 2 back in and I did get prego (but lost to m/c). Keep your chin up. Your embies will make it for transfer!


----------



## seh111

Likklegemz said:


> Seh111 good luck tomorrow! I have 7 follies too, one more scan for me then egg collection on Friday if everything goes to plan X x

I found a thread with some encouraging stories - success with less than 10 follicles. It is worth a quick look.
Best of luck to all!!!!!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Seh could you post the link? I could use all the inspiration I can get right now. I haven't stopped sobbing on the floor since I got the call at 11 this morning. My doctor still hasn't called me back!! My husband is finding it impossible to deal with my meltdown and told me not to speak to him for the rest of the day. He's tried so hard to be sweet, but I keep lashing out... This is quite possibly the lowest moment of my entire life. And I keep wondering if I had done something different this month, would th eggs have responded best?


----------



## tlm

Oh Sashimi! I am so sorry! (((hugs))) There is nothing you did wrong! What does your doctor say? Keep your head up!!!!


----------



## seh111

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...63-ivf-success-less-than-10-follicles-er.html

This is the thread I mentioned.
Hope it helps x


----------



## Likklegemz

Shall read that! I've been really disappointed with the number and growth do far! I know it only takes one, but with nhs funding I can't help but worry


----------



## SashimiMimi

Thanks for posting the thread, it helped to read some of those posts. My doctor still hasn't called back which is extra frustrating. I have all these questions like what are the odds our 3 eggs will make it to transfer, I have somewhat of a low ovarian reserve so the fact that I had 18 follies with 14 retrieved, what does this mean for someone like me? Has my reserve gotten even lower? I also want to know why fertilization barely worked when OH has perfect sperm and all my levels are otherwise great? This could quite possibly be the lowest moment of my entire life.


----------



## Likklegemz

SashimiMimi said:


> Thanks for posting the thread, it helped to read some of those posts. My doctor still hasn't called back which is extra frustrating. I have all these questions like what are the odds our 3 eggs will make it to transfer, I have somewhat of a low ovarian reserve so the fact that I had 18 follies with 14 retrieved, what does this mean for someone like me? Has my reserve gotten even lower? I also want to know why fertilization barely worked when OH has perfect sperm and all my levels are otherwise great? This could quite possibly be the lowest moment of my entire life.

Hey hun did you have ivf or ICIS?


----------



## SashimiMimi

Likkle they did both with this IVF cycle, 5 eggs were ICSI and 4 eggs were left to fertilize naturally, so 50/50. 1 ICSI egg fertilized out of the 4 and 2 out of the 4 that were left to fertilize naturally survived. It's so depressing!


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh hun I know it's hard but try not too be too worried!! Easier said than done! I'm in the same position as I've only got 7 folliciles at this stage do I can't help but think I'll be lucky to get four eggs


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hey Likkle, thanks so much. As if infertility isn't enough to go through, now there is this total unexpectedness of IVF not going according to plan. 

Well, I totally can't believe this but my doctor just called and said that he thought 3 fertilized eggs is great! What?! When I told him that the nurse flat out said "No 3 eggs is not good, it's not a favorable result" he was completely livid!! He said the fact that we got sperm/egg interaction at all is fantastic, and that we got fertilization from both the IVF and the ICSI is excellent. Sure it would have been great to have more, but 3 is by no means bad. He was very apologetic for the fact that we spent all day in tears thinking this was game over and promised me that we would make it to transfer. He also said that the nurse who spoke to me today would get pulled aside and spoken to. Yikes! I didn't mean for anyone to get in trouble, but I honestly thought this was a bad result when she confirmed it.

So now I am cautiously optimistic for the transfer on Wednesday. What. A. Day.


----------



## tlm

Yay Sashimi! So glad your doctor was able to restore faith and give you some hope!! I am sure he is very upset and disappointed in his staff for speaking out of turn! Don't feel bad if that RN gets repremanded! She deserves it for how inconsiderate she was to you!!! Like you said this process is hard enough! And you are looking to your medical team to inform you and interpret the findings because after all they are the professionals and do this everyday. :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

Honestly if she had said its not good or bad and remained neutral I wouldn't have reacted that way. Both OH and I let our emotions run away with us today. I told him I was going to quit my job and move to India as I just can't take any more fertility disappointments and continue wandering through life prentending to be a real person. Lol!! Because that's how infertility makes me feel, like I'm not a real person. OH was so mad when I said that, he stormed off and wouldn't talk to me. Definitely stress that was not needed before a transfer! I'm cautiously optimistic for this Wednesday but I don't know when or if I will ever feel safe through this process. I'm contemplating a glass of wine! Is that bad?!


----------



## seh111

That nurse needed to be pulled aside so don't feel guilty. I just got back from EC and all went well. We have 6 eggs from 7 follicles. I am pleased with that result. Now I am feeling very cautious about getting my hopes up. Just sitting tight and waiting for the next step. They said transfer could be thurs, fri or Sunday. Not sure and lab will decide.


----------



## DancingDiva

Well done 6 eggs is great.

AFM I have had the day from hell, someone crashed Into my car today and embryologist called to say none of my 7 eggs could get frozen. I'm devastated cant believe that has happened all I have done is cry as I don't understand why I have constant bad luck.


----------



## SashimiMimi

Oh, Dancing! I'm so sorry. What does so much crap seem to happen around the time of our IVFs when we need everything else in our lives to be as stress-free as possible!!!???

Were you in the car? Were you hurt? I hope you are okay. Did your clinic explain why the eggs could not be frozen? Sorry if I am asking questions that you have already answered, but were these the 7 eggs that were fertilized? Are you transferring any of them? 

I still haven't heard from my clinic today to find out what time my transfer will be tomorrow. Both OH and I are just nervously sitting at home. I'm starting to feel mild symptoms of OHSS and finding it very difficult to get up and down. 

IVF seems like it should be the silver lining, the light at the end of the tunnel, and it is so heartbreaking when the process doesn't go according to plan.

Big hug to you Dancing! Vent all you need to. Wish I could help more, but I can relate to how you are feeling...


----------



## Likklegemz

Dancing I'm so sorry did they answer the questions that s.mimi asked?

S.mimi (on phone so needs to be shortened) any news?

Having terrible pains on right side near ovary phoned clinic but theyve advised me to take paracetamol as I'm in for a scan tomorrow

Can't take much more of this!! Fed up not knowing and waiting on for collection especially as it was originally planned for Monday gone


----------



## SashimiMimi

Likkle, no word yet. I called the clinic because I feel like I'm getting some mild symptoms of OHSS. I totally feel like I have been punched in the stomach and OH pointed out how bloated I look. I did speak to a nurse and she said to monitor it, but I'm not bleeding, have no discharge or fever, so they aren't too worried. She said I should get a call this afternoon about transfer time. I just want to know that those little eggies are safe!


----------



## tlm

Hi girls! Back from ER and pretty disappointed. Out of the 9 follicles we saw on Fridays u/s, there were only 3 eggs. My nurse said there were a lot of empty follicles! I have no idea what this means. She said that she would call me this afternoon and let me know of they found anymore. Otherwise I can call to,or row to see how the other three are doing. Hopefully the last 3 will be ok and all fertilize! Why does this process have to be so hard?!


----------



## Likklegemz

Tlm; remember you only need one! That's become my new mantra!!!

What's the cause of you seeking IVF?!

Hope your Ok sweetie! X


----------



## SashimiMimi

Oh man, tlm! Welcome to the 3 club! I keep reminding myself that any number of eggs more than zero is great. Let's keep reminding ourselves in only takes 1 egg to have a baby. As you know, in my case I had 18 follicles, 14 retrieved eggs and 3 fertilized. So I think your chances with those are good. My doctor said to me yesterday, it's not about quantity, it's about quality. 

I finally got a call from my clinic. 3dt is tomorrow at 10:45 a.m. They could not give me any info on how the 3 eggs are doing, so I hope the fact that they have booked a transfer means that they are still thriving. This whole thing is so stressful.


----------



## tlm

Woot woot for the three club!!! I know I only need one... I will feel better when I hear the update on the three they got. It seems like in every case some don't make it and some don't fertilize. Well I don't have the numbers for that to happen. We can't have gone through this whole process and get nothing!!!!!

Good luck sashimi for your transfer tomorrow! I will say a prayer that everything goes well! Thanks for the encouragement!! I really need it!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Thanks tlm. It's great to me able to encourage each other. I know what you mean, I don't have enough fertilized eggs to have ANY drop off. I wish they could have told me what the status is, but maybe it's better that I don't know right now. Please let us know as soon as you get your fertilization results.


----------



## tlm

I will keep you posted sashimi!! Glad to have your support!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Yey! TML that's the spirit! Fingers crossed! 

X x


----------



## star7474

Wish me luck girlies I'm having my egg retrieval in the morning, feeling quite worried!

Good luck sashimi tomorrow


----------



## tlm

Good luck star!!!


----------



## seh111

Good luck to those having EC or transfers - hope you get the results you are hoping for. My clinic just called and out of 6 eggs, 3 have fertilized. They said they will check them each day until Friday. My ET appointment is Friday afternoon but they said it could change to Sunday (day 5) depending on how things are - not sure what would change their minds - does anybody know?
I have bought a hypnotherapy CD for the embryo transfer and 2ww. It is by Helen Mcpherson and I am sure it cannot hurt. I am also going for accupuncture (I normally do anyway for work stress) as my accupuncturist knows a fair bit about ivf and he really helps keep up my spirits.
How is everybody today?


----------



## Likklegemz

Morning all!!! Just a quick one as I'm in work, egg collection scheduled for friday!! So happy!!


----------



## seh111

Likklegemz said:


> Morning all!!! Just a quick one as I'm in work, egg collection scheduled for friday!! So happy!!

Good luck Likklegemz. How many follicles do you have now? Any idea?


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey seh111 I had over 10 all over 15mm two were at 22mm


----------



## star7474

Hi all,

Just back home now after my egg collection, I've got 13 in total, then wait for the phone call midday tomorrow to see if any fertilised. Feeling quite sore, had some paracetamol while I was in theatre then had some codeine once I woke up from cramping pains, but other than that feel ok!


----------



## seh111

Likklegemz said:


> Hey seh111 I had over 10 all over 15mm two were at 22mm

Sounds like a good number to me. Hope all goes well. I am finding it hard not to think about it all the time. My EC was yesterday and I have just started bleeding - does anyone know if this is normal? I was expecting a little yesterday but nothing happened then. I am also very sore across my tummy as if I have pulled a muscle reaal badly. Is this how other people felt?
Praying for the number 3 to be our lucky number.
xxx


----------



## tlm

I am with you seh!!! Come on number 3!!!!! Will you find out today? I am supposed to call this afternoon to see how my 3 are doing! I would say your bleeding is pretty normal. I haven't had any, but... I did have a tad of spotting yesterday but that's was it. I would ask your dr.

Likkle, glad ER is scheduled for Friday! Have a good day today and try not to worry about the procedure!!

Yay star!! 13 is amazing!!! Get some rest! I felt awful yesterday from the anesthesia not the actual procedure! After a good nights sleep though, this morning I am feeling great!!


----------



## star7474

Seh the nurse told me I may bleed, but if it becomes heavier than a period I need to let them know. I'm spotting a little and I'm not liking these pesseries one bit! Lol!

I'm hoping for more than 5 to fertilise as I can ask to wait to blastocyst, does anyone else have that option?


----------



## seh111

I need to stop reading internet sites - I am getting obsessed. Some say reall negative things and then others are really positive. I still believe that fewer means better quality. 
Thanks for advice. Not too worried about the bleeding but don't want to be bleeding for ET and beyond. It would mess with my head.


----------



## Likklegemz

I don't have the option to go to blastocyst its up to our embryologist but hoping that illnfet there too!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Well, I made it to transfer today... but there is good news and bad news. Out of the 3 eggs, the one ICSI egg didn't make it, one of the natural fertilized eggs was just so so (about 3 cells which isn't great, but might continue to grow) and the other natural fertilized egg was great. 8 cells and grade 2 I believe, which the doctor was pretty happy about. So we transferred the really good and and the so-so egg. It's not the best fertilization results in the world, but it only takes one right? So I am happy with that and now I officially enter the 2WW! 

On the bleeding after retrieval front, my nurse said it was very normal. I haven't experienced this, but honestly I am still in so much pain. It's getting better, but I find walking around very uncomfortable and I am really bloated still. Seh, I feel like I have that pulled muscle feeling across my stomach too. Like I've done 1000 situps!

So all in all I'm feeling very zen about everything, which is a huge difference from how I felt on Monday!

How is everyone else doing? Anyone get their fertilization results? Tlm?? Star?? Seh?


----------



## tlm

Yay Sashimi!!! I am praying for you!!! Fx that at least one of them takes!!

Are you ladies PIO? Ugh, I had my first injection last night and it hurt so bad! :( Today I am really sore at the injection site, I keep stretching trying to make it feel better but to no avail. I am not looking forward to the next 13 days of this!

I will be calling my nurse in about an hour for the fertility report! I will update this afternoon!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Tlm are you talking about the progesterone injections? Yes, I've been taking them since Sunday and my butt HURTS!!!! I can barely sit down. I feel like someone has punched me!! They gave me the options of the suppositories or the injections. I've taken the suppositories with my IUIs and I couldn't stand the leak. I'm not sure which is worse, feeling like I have been punched in the butt, or having a leaky hoo haa. Either way, I just want it to keep my little eggie in there!


----------



## star7474

Im still feeling a bit yucky and i seem to be waddling rather than walking as im not in pain as such just discomfort which im hoping will wear off. Im feeling really tired as well which maybe just the anaestic, but im trying to hold out to sleep at 9 or something! Did any of you feel queasy after the egg retrival, i know i should eat something but just dont seem to have the appitite and everytime my OH mentions food i feel a bit quesy, it might be just from emotional aspect of today i suppose.

Sashimimi ill keep my fingers crossed it all sounds good to me! 

Just got to wait till tomorrow to hear the news if any have fertilised


----------



## tlm

Star, I felt queasy all day yesterday after ER! I did feel like I should eat so I did have some applesauce and oyster crackers. I never threw up, but sure felt like it a couple of times... After a good nights sleep, today I feel fine! Good luck and take it easy!! :D


----------



## tlm

Yes Sashimi!!!! They are awful!!!! I asked about the suppositories and she told me I had to do the injections until I got pregnant! Going to ask my nurse if there is anything I can do for the pain! I have seen heating the site afterward is supposed to help! I will let you know what I find out! :D




SashimiMimi said:


> Tlm are you talking about the progesterone injections? Yes, I've been taking them since Sunday and my butt HURTS!!!! I can barely sit down. I feel like someone has punched me!! They gave me the options of the suppositories or the injections. I've taken the suppositories with my IUIs and I couldn't stand the leak. I'm not sure which is worse, feeling like I have been punched in the butt, or having a leaky hoo haa. Either way, I just want it to keep my little eggie in there!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Star I'm totally waddling around, too. I don't know how they tell you that you can go back to work the day after retrieval, because it's been 3 days and there is no way I could function at the office now. Besides the emotional stress, I physically just can't walk around. It's so uncomfortable, and rather painful. I woke up this morning at 5:45 with really sharp stabbing pains. I think it was because my bladder was so full and once I emptied it I was okay, but the first thing I thought was that there is no way I could go through this again. I had no idea how uncomfortable it would be! Oh well, it's what we have to do to become moms!

Tlm, I am sitting on the edge of my seat waiting to hear your results. Good luck! Star, I'll be sitting on the edge of my seat tomorrow for you! Fingers crossed for lots of fertilization!!


----------



## Likklegemz

girls, my injections hurt like hell too. The nurse recomended ice in the area first before you do the jab, and whilst there was still a bit of pain, it was no where near as bad!

I'm thru with injections now at least! Just done my trigger and egg collection is scheduled for early friday morning! :D


----------



## tlm

Ok girls!! I got the fert report, we have 2 embryos!!!! Yippeeeeeee!!! I could do a happy dance right now!!! And they didn't need ICSI!!! So now we just show up for the xfer on Friday morning!!! 

Oh, I feel so much lighter now!!!

Good luck star!!! Cheering you on and can't wait for your fert update tomorrow!!!! 

(((hugs))) ladies


----------



## star7474

:hugs:

Thanks Ladies


----------



## SashimiMimi

Yes great news tlm! What a relief!! Let's stick together here during the TWW! We will need all the support we can get!


----------



## Likklegemz

tlm! that's fantastic news! :) yey!


----------



## seh111

Injections sound awful. Bleeding has stopped but still aching. I have got to use prog pessaries and actually they are not too bad. I haven't heard from the clinic since yesterday. They told me to phone them tomorrow morning (transfer day) to check that it is still going ahead and hasn't moved to day 5.
It is exciting as everyone is getting closer and closer to the 2ww. Good luck again to all!!!
xxx


----------



## star7474

Hi everyone

Just received the phone call! Out of the 13 they only could use 12 and 9 fertilised! I'm so happy!!
Theyve given me a time tomorrow to have the transfer but they said if they can't choose or they are still developing well then they will leave transferring them back for another couple of days.

If it all goes ahead tomorrow I hope that my soreness will allow them to put it back in!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Yes! That's great Star! Way to go!!

I've woken up in a complete panic today. I don't know how I am going to go through this TWW! I keep wondering how that little egg is doing. I have such high hopes for this IVF. Is it normal to feel complete anxiety after transfer?


----------



## tlm

Yay star! If you have ET tomorrow too, we will be buddies! My 2 are being put back in me tomorrow AM. Have you decided how many you are putting back?


----------



## tlm

Hang in there girl!! I know these two weeks will be hard! You will have all of us right there with you! (hugs)




SashimiMimi said:


> Yes! That's great Star! Way to go!!
> 
> I've woken up in a complete panic today. I don't know how I am going to go through this TWW! I keep wondering how that little egg is doing. I have such high hopes for this IVF. Is it normal to feel complete anxiety after transfer?


----------



## star7474

I think I only can put back one as it's my first go at ICSI on the NHS and depending on the grading of the eggs. I'm hoping that they are all doing well enough to last till blastocyst, I'm gonna call them tomorrow to ask how there doing!


----------



## CozIvf

hey girls how you all doing??

as you know i had 15 collected and 8 fertilised... well it may have been 2! :(

As i transfered two but all the others they couldnt freeze!!

Transfered two blastos yesterday, same day as you SashimiMimi ..29th?

Thing is they were 'early un expanded' blastocysts.. whatever that means?!

I have only EVER had 2 day transfers of 4 cell embrys...

Great news Star!
Tlm good luck for transfer!
SashimiMimi... 2ww buddies!!! eeeeeek
any news on transfer seh111?

Coz


----------



## tlm

Love that picture cozivf!! Yay for 2 embies!!! Are you on progesterone?


----------



## CozIvf

tlm said:


> Love that picture cozivf!! Yay for 2 embies!!! Are you on progesterone?

yeah im on pessaries twice a day.. lovely lol

My two 'early' blastocysts on day 5.... i HOPE they are growing!! :( or expanding etc
https://i45.tinypic.com/2mobgpf.jpg


----------



## SashimiMimi

Cozivf!!! Yes, I had my transfer yesterday on the 29th!! We are definitely TWW buddies!!!! Man, this is so scary! I thought the retrieval/transfer was going to be the hard part, but day 1 of the TWW is killing me. I honestly feel like I'm going to have a panic attack! But glad I am not alone as we are all either in or approaching the TWW!!!

Where is everyone from? I'm in Toronto, Canada. It's amazing that we are all over the place and going through the same thing with IVF at the same time!


----------



## SashimiMimi

CozIvf said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> Love that picture cozivf!! Yay for 2 embies!!! Are you on progesterone?
> 
> yeah im on pessaries twice a day.. lovely lol
> 
> My two 'early' blastocysts on day 5.... i HOPE they are growing!! :( or expanding etc
> https://i45.tinypic.com/2mobgpf.jpgClick to expand...


By the way, I had one 3 cell embryo transferred and one 8 cell grade 2 (which is apparently good). So let's hope our little eggies keep growing and expanding!


----------



## CozIvf

SashimiMimi said:


> Cozivf!!! Yes, I had my transfer yesterday on the 29th!! We are definitely TWW buddies!!!! Man, this is so scary! I thought the retrieval/transfer was going to be the hard part, but day 1 of the TWW is killing me. I honestly feel like I'm going to have a panic attack! But glad I am not alone as we are all either in or approaching the TWW!!!
> 
> Where is everyone from? I'm in Toronto, Canada. It's amazing that we are all over the place and going through the same thing with IVF at the same time!

the UK :) you had a 3 day didn't you? mine was 5 day... but same transfer day... im so bored! lol


----------



## tlm

So crazy that those little blurbs turn into babies!! Amazing!!!! 

I live in Tucson, AZ!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Yes, 3dt over here. I took the week off to work from home and finding it impossible to concentrate on anything! 

I've attached a pic of the sonogram they took. The little white spot is the good 8 cell embryo!! I keep looking at the pic and focusing on it turning into a baby! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tlm

Beautiful Sashimi!!!


----------



## CozIvf

aww hello baby!!! we dont get ultrasounds here! so many do

nice to see it in there!!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

It baffles my mind that the little spec in the pic could grow up to be an adult one day!


----------



## seh111

CozIvf said:


> hey girls how you all doing??
> 
> as you know i had 15 collected and 8 fertilised... well it may have been 2! :(
> 
> As i transfered two but all the others they couldnt freeze!!
> 
> Transfered two blastos yesterday, same day as you SashimiMimi ..29th?
> 
> Thing is they were 'early un expanded' blastocysts.. whatever that means?!
> 
> I have only EVER had 2 day transfers of 4 cell embrys...
> 
> Great news Star!
> Tlm good luck for transfer!
> SashimiMimi... 2ww buddies!!! eeeeeek
> any news on transfer seh111?
> 
> Coz

Good luck with your 2 blasts - if they didn't have potential to grow into babies then they wouldn't have used them. The dr must have thought they had the best chance. Fingers Crossed!!!

Also - yes, wonderful news star and sashimi.
Good luck TLM.

No news for me just yet. ET tomorrow afternoon - getting excited now x


----------



## star7474

Im still apprehensive whether tomorrow is transfer day, I'm gonna wake up early and call the unit to see what the definate plan is!

Good luck in the 2ww everyone!

I'm from Birmingham,UK


----------



## Likklegemz

Well due to the drugs delayed respnse I'm behind you all now! 

Good luck and congrats so far hope they all result in BFPs!

I'm about 9 hours and counting till egg collection! So scared! So excited too!! Transfer will be either Monday or Wednesday!


----------



## tlm

Good luck Likkle!!! Sending positive vibes & happy thoughts for a smooth ER your way! Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## seh111

Hi everyone,
I have gone from peing petrified to really excited. Clinic called and of our 3 embryos we have one strong 8 cell, one 5 cell which looks as if it will catch up and one 5 cell which is of poorer quality.
ET is going ahead this afternoon - no need to say which 2 will be transferred. I am so grateful that I have any at all. Throughout this process the numbers have seemed to be so small. It is my bday tomorrow so I am going to indulge myself and put my feet up :)
Hope ER goes really well for you Likkle!!!!


----------



## CozIvf

Good luck lickle and seh111!!!


----------



## star7474

Seh I'm sure everything will be straightforward, go and pamper yourself especially as it's your birthday tomorrow!

Just had phone call from embryologist, all 9 of my embyros are doing really well and are all top grade so rather than having the transfer today, were having it done Monday! Im so happy with that news as I'm feeling still sore from the EC and I wanted to wait it out for blastocyst.

I can't believe were all gonna have a bun in the oven!


----------



## Likklegemz

Girls quick one still groggy egg collection was ok! We got 9 eggs!!


----------



## star7474

That's great news Likkle !!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies, How are you all?

Its looking good on this thread lots of good results cant wait to see all the outcomes.

AFM - nothing much to report I'm 6DP3DT and not feeling much different just want to get the next week over with and find out once and for all lol.


----------



## SashimiMimi

There is a lot of positivity on this board which is great. I still keep waking up in a panic, wondering how my little eggie is doing. I know stressing out is the worst thing, but the not knowing is so hard. I had such high hopes and then our low fertilization rate really blindsided me. But we got one really good 8 cell and that's all it takes right?

Does anyone have any advice on how not to go insane? With so many disappointments over the past 14 months, I find my mind is putting up defensive walls. I want to be able to feel more positive over the next two weeks and say Okay, a BFP could really happen this time!


----------



## tlm

Yay Likkle, 9 eggies great!! Can't wait to hear the fertilization report!! :) Hope you feel better today!!

Star, so happy all 9 are doing well! Good luck for Monday! Get some rest this weekend!

Dancing, hang in there! I start my tee today too. I thought this part would be easier but it's looking like I am going to go insane!

Sashimi, this weekend I will be watching Modern Family from the beginning - hoping it does the trick to keep me busy and entertained! Not sure what I will do after Monday though. Luckily DH will be home over the long holiday weekend. I have a couple of lunches planned for next week, nothing too big though!

What were everyone bed rest requirements after ET?

Afm, have ET in a few hours! So excited!!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Good luck TLM!!!!! Modern Family is a GREAT idea! My acupuncturist said laughter has been proven to help IVF success. I've been watching Community and Arrested Development on Netflix the last couple of days. Very funny shows. 

My doctor didn't specify any rest time after ET. He said most people can go back to work, but my acupuncturist recommended 2-3 days of rest. I've been taking it pretty easy and just working from home.

I go back to work on Tuesday after the long weekend. My test date is Sept 12. Has anyone else gotten their test date?


----------



## seh111

Great news star and likkle!
My hubby and I have watched most of modern family over the past 2 weeks - what a coincidence.
I just got back from ET. It was traumatic and painful to the point where they thought they may need to try again tomorrow with anaesthetic. Apparently my uterus/cervix have moved so that they are really high and hard to reach without causing pain. They said this could be from previous surgery but that if I am pregnant this time, the pregnancy and delivery may help to fix the problem. Anyway, after I had cried, screamed, crushed my husband's fingers etc we finally managed it. We have 2 good quality embies in the right place. So, fingers crossed for all of us!
xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

Seh111 thats a good outcome though!!! I'm being sedated for transfer due tO similar problems so I feel your pain! Well at least your PUPO with twins and can rest during the next 2 weeks

I've got a restless night ahead of me, waiting to see if any of the 9 eggs have fertilised! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## tlm

Oh seh, sorry ET was so painful but at least they were successful!!

Likkle, I think those first 24 hours are the worst! Try to relax and know that your doctor knows what he/she is doing!!! Are you starting progesterone today?


----------



## Likklegemz

No start the progesterone tomorrow evening (one at night) then from Sunday it's morning and evening! :(

Did you start your progesterone straight away? Bit worried about ET as I'll be knocked out again and my clinic doesn't do ET by ultrasound - is that odd?


----------



## CozIvf

DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies, How are you all?
> nothing much to report I'm 6DP3DT and not feeling much different just want to get the next week over with and find out once and for all lol.

Rooting for you hun!! xxx



tlm said:


> What were everyone bed rest requirements after ET?

 good luck for ET... i am resting in bed and on the sofa for a week lol



SashimiMimi said:


> I go back to work on Tuesday after the long weekend. My test date is Sept 12. Has anyone else gotten their test date?

yes mines the 10th!! not too far apart!!



seh111 said:


> after I had cried, screamed, crushed my husband's fingers etc we finally managed it. We have 2 good quality embies in the right place. So, fingers crossed for all of us!
> xxx

oh sweetie! sorry to hear you had pain but yey to the embies on board!!! xxx



Likklegemz said:


> I've got a restless night ahead of me, waiting to see if any of the 9 eggs have fertilised! Fingers crossed!!!

fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!


----------



## tlm

Hi girls! I am home from ET and resting in bed with the dog! :) I actually had 3 embryos (YAY!!) to transfer, don't know what happened since when I called for the fertilization report on Wednesday the nurse told me there were two... But my RE seemed pleased that we had three since that's what they usually put back. He is puzzled by my low response and few eggs to be collected, didn't really know why it happened but if we have to do this again he will treat me like a slow responder. He commented that maybe that has been our problem all along.

I complained about the PIO injections and he said as soon as I get pg we can change it. Apparently when you do ER your body decreases the amount of progesterone you produce because there aren't any follicles, this is why you have to do supplements. I fund that interesting!!! 

I go back in Tuesday for bw to check progesterone! Praying my levels are fine soi don't have to up my dosage!!! As far as bed rest, my doctor said to lay down today and tomorrow just take it easy, by Sunday I can return to my normal routine, just no working out!


----------



## tlm

I left ER with a rx for progesterone and started that night. But I think some girls start th day before transfer.

My ET was done using the ultrasound on the belly so they could see where the catheter was positioned. We got to watch it and it was pretty cool! 




Likklegemz said:


> No start the progesterone tomorrow evening (one at night) then from Sunday it's morning and evening! :(
> 
> Did you start your progesterone straight away? Bit worried about ET as I'll be knocked out again and my clinic doesn't do ET by ultrasound - is that odd?


----------



## seh111

Yes I have progestorone pessaries which are twice a day and started straight after EC. They told me to use the back passage at least until after ET. We were able to watch the ET on ultrasound abd if I had gone back to try again tomorrow they would have knocked me out but they dont usually. My clinic is in London.
Best of luck Likkle and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh I wish our clinic did that - would be pretty cool!!

TML stay rested and relaxed! Hopefully they'll stick andnuounneeded worry that you've had a poor response


----------



## star7474

I'm worried now about my egg transfer, I remember my HSG was extremely painful as they struggled to get through my cervix then. I don't think my clinic will put me out for the transfer :0(


----------



## tlm

Star try not to worry! I am sure it will be fine!! Every time is different. I had 4 iui's and on one they had a hard time getting through my cervix but the others were fine! I would tell your doctor you're concerned about it and hopefully he can ease your mind!


----------



## tlm

Anyone else thought of this? In the US Monday is Labor day!! I am thinking that's a good sign for all of us cycling now! :)


----------



## CozIvf

Lickle I don't have transfers with ultrasound either. Would def be good!

Tlm rest rest rest and best of luck! Glad you had 3 eggies!!!

Star.. Try and stay as relaxed as possible hun. I hope it goes well for you and will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## CozIvf

Ps I am 8dpo.. 3days past a 5 day transfer.. 
Bored and the wait is dragging, not feeling confident. Don't know why! Trying to be x


----------



## Likklegemz

CozIvf! I know what you mean by the wait! Couldn't sleep last night as I was wondering how it was going at our clinc! Gave up attempting to sleep this morning and have gotten up, ont a few hours til phone call to see how many embryos we got out of my 9 eggs!! 

Wait is killing me!


----------



## CozIvf

hahaha im awake too... from 2am.. then 5am... then up at 7 lol


----------



## Likklegemz

Glad I'm not alone!! Wait is driving me mad!!!


----------



## seh111

I wish I had thought of sedation for transfer. As internal ultrasounds went reasonably ok I thought I would be alright. Dr said it was very unusual though.


----------



## seh111

star7474 said:


> I'm worried now about my egg transfer, I remember my HSG was extremely painful as they struggled to get through my cervix then. I don't think my clinic will put me out for the transfer :0(

I am sorry star. I feel terrible for worrying you. I have had problems for 3 years with painful sex and smears. The doctors I saw before said it was all in my head but the fertility doctors have said the opposite which means it could be fixed so that is good news. 

I am sure your et will be fine. Let us know how you get on.
X


----------



## Likklegemz

Of the 9, 8 were mature and fertilised but 4 fertilised abnormally. That leaves us with four! Which is awesome just worried why the others fertilised the way they did

Clinic wants us to have a 3 day transfer rather than blast so am a bit gutted 

Emotions all over the place


----------



## CozIvf

Likklegemz said:


> Of the 9, 8 were mature and fertilised but 4 fertilised abnormally. That leaves us with four! Which is awesome just worried why the others fertilised the way they did
> 
> Clinic wants us to have a 3 day transfer rather than blast so am a bit gutted
> 
> Emotions all over the place

sometimes clinics prefer the embryos to be back home where they belong as soon as possible rather than in the clinic. A 3 day transfer is still great

praying for your four!!! have faith hunny :)


----------



## Likklegemz

Yeah I've cheered up now! Praying my little embies make it! Thanks hun


----------



## seh111

Everything is good so far likkle so try not to worry. Good luck for the transfer xxx


----------



## tlm

Likkle, try to focus on the four good ones! That is a great number! How many will you transfer! My RE usually does 3 day transfers too, I had a hard time with this originally, but came to the conclusion that I tust my doctor and he obviously made that decision because the results are consistently better! Have you seen the ivf successes thread?? There are plenty of women who were successful with 3 day!!!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies hope u are all well.

I'm having a bad day started getting AF like cramps like the last cycle that didn't work I'm trying not to think about it and think positive owever it's hard when I have been through it and can compare each cycle. To top it all off I have started to get thrush all from the gel :(


----------



## Northernmonke

Hi al sorry to jump in but wanted to ask about the 3 and 3 day transfers, im going in for EC on Wednesday, my clinic has never mentioned 5day to me but I brought it up and the nurses have said they will see how it goes and let us know how it all goes, Im not sure what will happen but I just want some advice x


----------



## seh111

Sorry to hear you have had a bad day. Cramps could mean pregnancy or the opposite. Hope they are the good ones x


----------



## tlm

My doctor doesn't usually do 5 day. He says results are better with 3 day. I think the school of thought is they are better off back in you. Also, with the 5 day - if you don't have a lot of fertilized embryos to choose from and some die between 3 & 5 days that leaves you with none or 1 or 2 by day 5. Know what I mean? From what I have read if your embryo doesn't survive from days 3-5 outside of your body doesn't mean that the outcome would have been the same in you. 





Northernmonke said:


> Hi al sorry to jump in but wanted to ask about the 3 and 3 day transfers, im going in for EC on Wednesday, my clinic has never mentioned 5day to me but I brought it up and the nurses have said they will see how it goes and let us know how it all goes, Im not sure what will happen but I just want some advice x


----------



## tlm

Dancing, I have seen plenty of women on here who have cramps and go on to get their BFP!!! Don't loose hope!!!



DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies hope u are all well.
> 
> I'm having a bad day started getting AF like cramps like the last cycle that didn't work I'm trying not to think about it and think positive owever it's hard when I have been through it and can compare each cycle. To top it all off I have started to get thrush all from the gel :(


----------



## star7474

Hi everyone

I'm really suffering at the moment with bloating and cramp like pain my abdo I'm just using hot water bottles & paracetamol when I need it, but is it normal to still feel like this 3 days later?


----------



## SashimiMimi

Star I only started to feel better yesterday and my retrieval was on Sunday of last week!! Just keep hydrated with sports drinks and salty food. I felt that really helped. Feel better xoxo


----------



## CozIvf

Update... I know it's early... Lol

First response- 9dpo, 4 days past transfer: BFN (got my last faint line bfp this time last time)


----------



## Likklegemz

Cozivf, hey babes don't be disheartened yet, still early to test yet

Take care and big hugs

Gem x x xx


----------



## star7474

Don't be disheartened! It's still early to test, I know once I've had the transfer I'll be testing early, but honestly just wait the 14 days, google it as there are plenty of ladies who tested negative early then got there :BFP:


----------



## tlm

Coz, it's still early!! When do you have your beta? And have you asked your doctor when you can test with hpt?


----------



## CozIvf

Totally early....
My official test day is Sunday/Monday next week for my home pregnancy test

Argh..

Sometimes I feel Preggo and others in convinced it hasnt
Worked,

Keep crying today!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey cozivf I feel exactly the same I have AF like cramps and think its all over then I'm feeling normal. I have never looked at loo roll as much as what I'm doing just now just incase I'm spotting like last time. It's so hard.


----------



## SashimiMimi

How is everyone feeling today? I'm also experiencing mild AF cramps on and off both last night and today. I was so pumped and optimistic about IVF prior to my retrieval, and that low fertilization rate and only having 1 good embryo out of 15 eggs retrieved has totally derailed that positivity I felt before. 

I know being positive through this is so important, but I'm finding it so hard. I've had so many disappointments in the past 14 months, I've almost come to expect it. I guess I just feel super low today because there have been a few pregnancy announcements on FB of people I know who have only been married or trying for about 5 minutes. 

Some friends of ours want to have us over next weekend, but I don't know if I can handle being around them or their kids. They always say things like I'm young and I have loads of time for this to work... but with my low ovarian reserve, I actually don't! 

Sorry to be a drag on here, this TWW is killing me!


----------



## tlm

Girls... I am feeling the same way, I find myself thinking this isn't working already and I am only 2dp3dt. I keep interrupting my negative thoughts and trying to replace them with positive ones! I have been praying a lot for peace and relaxation! 

At least last nights PIO injection went well and I am not sore hardly at all today! Don't know how we managed that considering when I put on the numbing lotion I had the wrong location and dh had to poke me where it wasn't numbed! Every time I psych myself up for these I tell myself I am doing this for my baby!

I have been reading through the successes thread and that has reaffirmed my hope!!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls

My transfer tomorrow and I feel totally the same, keep praying for my four embies to be ok and at the same time keep thinking its not going to work as we're not going to a blast but doing a 3dt and half of my eggs fertilised abnormally 

Hate feeling like this


----------



## DancingDiva

No one tells u how hard the IVF journey is and I don't think u really know how hard it is yourself until u have went through it. Hopefully tomorrow brings the start to a new week and we get our positivity back and start feeling better.


----------



## CozIvf

Sounds like we all need a group hug!!!! Lol

Ivf is soooooo hard. People out there get pregnant so easily and we want it so badly and can't.

I pray for all of us! I agree about also having a run of bad luck and come to expect the worst..

Worried my negativity will affect things so I'm trying so hard to remain positive

Pregnant until proven otherwise girls! Look after yourselves :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

Thanks ladies!!! Xoxo Prior to starting IVF I saw a fertility hypnotist and it really helped. She totally validated my thoughts in not always being able to be positive all the time because I've had disappointments in the past. She did remind me that I have no evidence that I will get disappointed again and there is more evidence pointing to IVF working... I admit it's really nice to find this group and have other women all over the world going through the same thing!! I think support is so important right now.


----------



## star7474

It does really help having the support especially with women going through the exact same thing at the same time, my friends and family are supportive but have no idea what were going through. I'm feeling emotionally drained and just not myself, I don't know whether it's the progesterone or just me! 
I'm due for my egg transfer tomorrow I hope they have survived over the weekend!


----------



## seh111

I agree. I am back at work tomorrow and I am going to find it hard not to overdo it. There will be pressure from people who don,t know what we are going through right now. Every twinge seems important. Perhaps work will keep my mind off it and may be a good thing.
Good luck tomorrow star x


----------



## tlm

Deleted message


----------



## tlm

star7474 said:


> It does really help having the support especially with women going through the exact same thing at the same time, my friends and family are supportive but have no idea what were going through. I'm feeling emotionally drained and just not myself, I don't know whether it's the progesterone or just me!
> I'm due for my egg transfer tomorrow I hope they have survived over the weekend!

Star, good luck!! Can't wait to hear how everything goes tomorrow!!


----------



## CozIvf

Good luck star!!

I'm awake at 04.16 with heartburn and bursting for a wee... Trying not to symptom spot. Can't sleep lol
X


----------



## SashimiMimi

I have fever chills and very upset stomach and am totally panicking!


----------



## star7474

I can't believe how nervous I feel and I'm not going for another few hours!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies, hope u are all well today. 

Good luck today star keep us updated.

AFM - still feeling crampy and having negative thoughts trying my best to remain upbeat and until I get AF then I'm not out yet that's all I keep trying to say to myself.


----------



## tlm

SashimiMimi said:


> I have fever chills and very upset stomach and am totally panicking!

How are you feeling now Sashimi?! Do you think it could be OHSS?


----------



## Likklegemz

SashimiMimi it might not be anything to worry about are you drinking plenty of fluids? I was like that last night and as transfer was schedule today (was move to a blast anyway as my eggs are doing well)

I'm ok now thou, I think we all feel crap after ec, but I know what you mean with chills! I was sick too!!


----------



## star7474

Hi all

I've just got home after egg transfer! I was so nervous my stomach was playing up @ my legs were shaking! My OH could attend this apt so as I walked into the waiting room a whole load of couples were there! Typical!

But transfer went perfectly, no pain at all, didn't even realise he had done it!

My little blastocyst was top quality 5aa! Now just got to count down the 2 weeks, I feel so happy now it's done!


----------



## Northernmonke

well done, now comes the hard bit! waiting!! x


----------



## Likklegemz

Well done star! Well be 2ww buddies! My ET was cancelled and moved to Wednesday - am so happy as it means all four of my embies are gonna be blasts!!


----------



## star7474

Thats really good likkle, i felt the same too, i prefered to wait those extra days. How many are you putting back in? We only had 2 blasts to freeze in the end


----------



## seh111

star7474 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've just got home after egg transfer! I was so nervous my stomach was playing up @ my legs were shaking! My OH could attend this apt so as I walked into the waiting room a whole load of couples were there! Typical!
> 
> But transfer went perfectly, no pain at all, didn't even realise he had done it!
> 
> My little blastocyst was top quality 5aa! Now just got to count down the 2 weeks, I feel so happy now it's done!

So pleased for you that it went well. Let the waiting game commence!!!! Xxx


----------



## tlm

Awesome news Star! Glad it went better than expected!!! Dh came with me and was in the procedure room beforehand, he was drinking out of my water bottle and getting water everywhere, so annoying! Lol! It did take my mind off things a little though, but I was so nervous I didn't pay too much attention to him!


----------



## seh111

This is now 4dp3dt and I have a spotty chin, mood swings, cramps, twinges, mild nausea...all signs of period/pregnancy/side effects of progesterone. It is so hard to know what is happening inside. I dreamt someone close to me died and then read that this could be a good sign. I have been doing hypnotherapy and eating pineapple. This is such an intense time that once the 2 ww is over- what on earth will we do with ourselves? I suppose two options are out there: pregnancy obsessions or how long Until we can try again. How are you guys feeling?


----------



## CozIvf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZd_V0lJDNM

11dpo
6 days past transfer
First response negative ;(


----------



## star7474

Hi CozIvf, there's still hope your only 6 days past transfer you've got loads of time left to test, whats your official day to test?

Seh I'm just feeling really apprehensive about what to do, they said no bed rest was needed & just carry on as usual, I don't really feel much different apart from some cramps in my in my abdo but it would be too soon for it to be the blast. I'm gonna try & hold out till the 14th to test! When's your testing day?


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey Cozivf,

I am 10dp3dt and I havent tested yet however i know that its not worked as I am almost clockwork to my last IVF cycle and started getting AF cramps. I try to remain positive however deep down I know. Its so unfair I constantly ask why me? what have I done to deserve this and now I have spent so much money on something again which didnt work.

I am here if you want a rant as I am struggling aswell.


----------



## star7474

CozIvf this is what I used for grading

https://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm


----------



## DancingDiva

Thats a great website Star gives you alot of information and answers to questions you may have about it.


----------



## Likklegemz

Dancing don't give up hope! Try to stay positive no matter how hard it is!

I'm in tomorrow to transfer 1 5 day blast! So excited and nervous at the same time! What should I expect to happen afterwards? This is our first cycle so I don't know what will happen! Thoughts?


----------



## SashimiMimi

Hello Ladies!!! I don't know what happened to me, but on Sunday evening I came down with a major case of the chills and had a fever of 38.5 (I think that's around 100 degrees F). At the risk of TMI, I've had a very upset stomach since Saturday had have had a constant case of the runs. I was really concerned as the chills were so bad that I couldn't stop shaking and then I would get really really hot. I wasn't sure if it was an infection from the procedure, the start of OHSS or what... so I had a doctor at my clinic paged around 12:30 a.m. and she sounded really annoyed. She figures it's just the the flu, but I've been at home resting for an entire week so I don't see how I would get this.

Needless to say, I stayed home from work today. I'm incredibly stressed that I'm sick during the TWW, as I don't know how this will impact things. I've been feeling very deflated in general the past few days, but have been listening to some great hypnosis apps by a guy named Glenn Harrold that are really helping. I have developed a nice tennis ball sized lump where I inject the progesterone and it's incredibly painful. It's very difficult to walk or sit. It's amazing what we put ourselves through for this. 

Coz I LOVE your video blog. And I agree, it's still really early to test which is why I'm holding off because I know that a false negative right now would shatter my already unstable emotions. 

Dancing - I feel the same way. After we received the low fertilization rate and only ended up with 1 good embryo out of 15 eggs, I haven't been able to get my optimism back. Everyone keeps telling me to be positive, but I WAS positive. I never imagined we wouldn't have anything to freeze. My fertility hypnotist said it is completely naturally to be a little pessimistic during this time as we have all been disappointed in the past. But the TWW is not over and I have read so many success stories where women with BFPs say there were shocked because they were sure it hadn't worked. 

Likkle: Good luck with the transfer. That seems to be the easy part and I was a little surprised when the whole thing was over in 5 minutes. I took a couple days to rest even though the doctor said it wasn't necessary. 

Tlm: How are you? Where did your last post go? I liked your idea about doing a role call in here about where we are all at. 

I feel like I'm somewhat out of my mega depression, but feeling sick all weekend certainly didn't help. OH and I have been trying to find the humour in all of this. I can't remember if I mentioned this, but he actually fainted during the retrieval and the doctor made him lie in the corner on the floor. We have been chuckling about that.

Also, we have been LOLing at how out of it I was from the sedation drugs. Right after the retrieval, I demanded that OH go out and get me a poutine (a classic Canadian dish that is basically hot fries, cheese and gravy). So indulgent, but so good... It's complete random, because I can't remember the last time I ate one of these. When I got home, I couldn't stand up straight so I ate the fries lying on my side and said to OH "I feel like David." Oh didn't know what I was talking about, but apparently I was referring to an old viral video of David Hasselhof lying on his side, completely hammered, eating a burger. So I guess I figured that I must have looked like David Hasslehof being a complete mess from the drugs, lying on my side, eating junk food. I have no memory of me doing this at all, but it is kind of funny in hindsight. 

Anyway, sorry for rambling on here. Hope you are all doing well today. It is the first day back to school for all the kids here, it's rainy and I have that total back to school anxiety even though its been years since I graduated!


----------



## seh111

star7474 said:


> Hi CozIvf, there's still hope your only 6 days past transfer you've got loads of time left to test, whats your official day to test?
> 
> Seh I'm just feeling really apprehensive about what to do, they said no bed rest was needed & just carry on as usual, I don't really feel much different apart from some cramps in my in my abdo but it would be too soon for it to be the blast. I'm gonna try & hold out till the 14th to test! When's your testing day?

I was told for a blood test the 11th sept and for a urine test the 13th sept. I don't want to pay for a blood test unless I have to so will prob wait. I am scared of testing and getting bfn.


----------



## tlm

Hi girls!! 

Cozivf, it's still early!! Don't loose hope! What is an early blast? It sounds like it might not have been as mature as they like to see. If that is the case then your embryo would still have some more growing / dividing to do before it implanted. so there is still time! On the subject of grading, every clinic does it different so what one clinic grades as a 1 and being their best another clinic might grade a 1 as their worst. I would call the clinic and ask them to clarify!! Just for your oiled of mind!

Dancing, when is your OTD? Fx that you are wrong about your chances! Sending positive vibes your way!!

Likkle, good luck tomorrow with the xfer!

Afm, I have my progesterone levels checked! Going to ask when I can work out, bd, and for my test date!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Seh and Tlm we all posted at the same time!!!


----------



## seh111

SashimiMimi said:


> Seh and Tlm we all posted at the same time!!!

Spooky - seems like a good omen to me xxx


----------



## tlm

Seh, I feel the same way about the blood test! Every monitored cycle I had on clomid and iui I knew what the outcome would be but they wanted me to do the blood test! I guess that with an ivf cycle your chances of some kind of bleeding are high because of all that has happened in and to your body so they make you do a blood test to confirm / rule out pregnancy!! 

I haven't heard from my doctor yet when I will have beta, but seeing as I had my ET the same day as you, I am assuming that it will be on or around sept 11! (which is my in laws anniversary!)


----------



## SashimiMimi

P.S. Is anyone else experiencing hard, painful, giant lumps from the PIO? I'm starting to feel like the leakage from the suppositories would not have been as bad as this! I don't mind doing the injections and actually do them myself, but the pain in the injection site feels like I have been punched!


----------



## star7474

I don't think my clinic does betas, so will just be relying on the good old pregnancy tests!!
I really hope we all get a BFP, Ive still got these cramps they dont seem to be easing, has anyone else had these?


----------



## SashimiMimi

Ive had mild cramping on and off. Yesterday I had a minute of feeling like AF was going to show. I don't know if this is good or bad.


----------



## star7474

I've heard it could be the uterus expanding but I dont know


----------



## SashimiMimi

My acupuncturist said the uterus starts contracting when the egg is transferred. I hope it's a good sign. I feel like I've been run over by a truck, this is A LOT to go through!


----------



## seh111

Yep me too mild cramps constantly. There is no way of knowing what the cause is until testing time. I ate some fresh pineapple for breakfast today and broke out in a red rash all over my face so I think I may have developed an allergy. Finding work is keeping my mind occupied but when I get home my daughter is a real handful. I can't lift her at the moment and she threw a terrible tantrum tonight, it has worn me out. She was a miracle baby. I had both tubes removed in feb 2008, bled for three months and then discovered I was pregnant. She must have been conceived the week of my op and survived. I still can't believe it! 
I skipped the whole first trimester and bled heavily all the way through it-just goes to show how the body can do some very bizarre things. I am glad I didn't know at that time because I would have done nothing but worry the entire time.
The 2ww is bringing back memories and although I feel yukky and spotty today I am enjoying the idea that I am pregnant until proven otherwise. That part of it is great.
I do hope we all get the result we are hoping for xxx


----------



## SashimiMimi

Seh that is an incredible story! Thank you so much for sharing, it really gives me hope to hear about miracles like that. How did you finally find out you were pregnant with your daughter?

Also you reminded me that I have pineapple in my fridge that I should be eating! I'm not sure it would make a difference now for me to eat it, but might as well try.

I really hope we all get positives too. We all deserve it after going through so much. Honestly I still can't figure out how some people go to work the day after retrieval, I felt line I had been hit by a truck for days!


----------



## tlm

Wow she! That is an amazing story of you dd!!! Like you said the body does bizarre things!

I feel absolutely nothing right now. I have had some twinges on and off and that's it, no cramping not even with transfer! I now everyone is different! I won't have my beta until next Thursday, September 13! Ugh... What am I going to do in the meantime!? The MA told me that wasn't that long to wait! And I was like say wha!? I am already climbing the walls!!! :)


----------



## SashimiMimi

My beta is Sept 12 and I've barely made it through one week! I was thinking of soon a HPT this weekend but I'm really nervous.


----------



## tlm

Lol, me too Sashimi!! Have you seen this?? 

https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer


----------



## SashimiMimi

Gosh! What a journey for that little egg. I keep touching my stomach wondering if my little eggie is still in there.


----------



## tlm

I keep touching my tummy and talking to my three! I am crazy!! Hopefully dh hasn't seen me!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

I'm getting nervous. Most of the BFP IVF stories I am reading seem to be with male factor issues. I'm finding little success with those who potentially have poor egg quality like me. The ICSI pretty much destroyed most of my eggs and we were shocked that two fertiliZed naturally. I don't know how I'm going to go through another week of not knowing!


----------



## CozIvf

How you a doing???

I am 7 days past a 5 day transfer and testing negative ;( think still hope? ;(

Also passed a brown stringy clot last night.. Was weird!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Definitely hope. I've read over and of over that 10 or 11 dpt is usually when hcg will start being present in your urine.


----------



## Likklegemz

Neve give up hope hun! In clinic now waiting for transfer!! Eek nearly PUPO!


----------



## star7474

I hope it's gone ok likkle!

I think I may decide to test on Sunday, I know it's early but I felt really weird this afternoon, I was walking to meet my friend for lunch only a 5 min walk, and felt so queasy I had to walk so slowly, and my friend said I looked as if I was really struggling. Once I'd sat down for a bit I was fine & ate my lunch, but I'd eaten toast for breakfast 3 hours beforehand, very weird!!


----------



## seh111

SashimiMimi said:


> Seh that is an incredible story! Thank you so much for sharing, it really gives me hope to hear about miracles like that. How did you finally find out you were pregnant with your daughter?
> 
> Also you reminded me that I have pineapple in my fridge that I should be eating! I'm not sure it would make a difference now for me to eat it, but might as well try.
> 
> I really hope we all get positives too. We all deserve it after going through so much. Honestly I still can't figure out how some people go to work the day after retrieval, I felt line I had been hit by a truck for days!

Yes incredible. I came over funny and seeing stars a couple of times and then I noticed my nipples were enormous. I had one test left in the cupboard from my obsessive testing after m/c and thought what the hell, may as well give it a go. Then went into shock.


----------



## star7474

And????????????


----------



## seh111

CozIvf said:


> How you a doing???
> 
> I am 7 days past a 5 day transfer and testing negative ;( think still hope? ;(
> 
> Also passed a brown stringy clot last night.. Was weird!

Could be implantation. Do you think it was? If it was from the transfer prodding etc I thought it would have happened earlier. It is so hard to know. Hope it was a positive sign....sending positives wishes your way x


----------



## seh111

star7474 said:


> And????????????

It was positive and I had to tell my husband who thought I was actually going mental.The Dr didn't believe me and took a blood test. I was sent for a scan at the early pregnancy unit and I saw the nurses sniggering when they read my notes as they expected to find nothing but we saw a tiny baby waving her little arms and legs (about matchstick size on the screen). It was amazing.


----------



## star7474

Oh that's brilliant news!! Congrats!!!

So how many days are you now past transfer?


----------



## Likklegemz

Seh that's brilliant!!! Congrats

I'm enjoying this PUPO! Much less stressful than injections, bloods, ultrasounds etc! Test date is a week on Sunday! The dvd we got from the clinic is brilliant showing how out little embie grew!


----------



## CozIvf

Sorry to jump in really quickly...

Had another clot today then nothing.. No more discharge etc..

I did a cheapy test this evening at 6pm so evening urine and myself and partner SWEAR we can see a possible faint line! By 5 minutes.... 12dpo, 7 days past transfer

Testing tomorrow morning eeeeek!!!!

What you think??

PHOTO ON INSTAGRAM 
https://instagr.am/p/PNB2T9RjdO/


----------



## tlm

Coz, I think I see something there!! :) Test again tomorrow!! Fx!!


----------



## star7474

Fx for you tomorrow!!!! X


----------



## Northernmonke

Sorry to jump in ladies but I had collection today and wanted some advice, I was really upset totday as I had 18+ big follies and they thought I would have 15 or more eggs but got 9 which is know is ok but we wanted to blast this time and now might not be able to, we are also thinking of assisted hatching. Last 2 times we had 2DT of two good and ok embies. Just looking to see what others had as I had to bring up Blasts and ass hatching as the clinic seem to just throw you in for whatever, didnt see the consultant through this cycle until today in theatre! xx


----------



## star7474

I haven't seen my consultant once! But the registrar is brilliant. I had 13 eggs & only 9 fertilised, I waited for 5 days to get my 5aa blast which was apparently hatching so hoping it will attach!! You've got enough to wait, just see what they say in the morning, they do keep in touch! Are you uk or elsewhere?


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies, hope u are all well.

I'm just on my way to the clinic for my OTD and blood work I have no idea what to expect however at least then I will know where I stand.


----------



## Northernmonke

Thanks Star, fingers crossed Im in the uk in the South. will hopefully have the call around lunch time x


----------



## CozIvf

Northernmonke, i dont really know much about assisted hatching :/

GOOD LUCK Dancing!!!


GIRLS!!!!
I had 3 faint positives this morning all on these tests.... clearly visable here, and caught as best as i can on camera.... all 3 the same

https://instagram.com/p/POTsU5xjR6/

but first response nothing obvious and clear blue digital 'not pregnant'

BUT according to https://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html my internet cheapies are 10mUI sensitivity... and the first response and clear blue are 25! 

Could this be BFP?


----------



## Northernmonke

Looking good Coz, hope it gets better, im in bed feeling sorry for myself but better than yesterday. Did you have time off after transfer? x


----------



## CozIvf

Northernmonke said:


> Looking good Coz, hope it gets better, im in bed feeling sorry for myself but better than yesterday. Did you have time off after transfer? x

I had a week in bed, wednesday to wednesday... and im still at home for the rest of the week. back at work monday.... test day

chin up hun! :(


----------



## Northernmonke

I am off until Monday but they might be transfering monday so not sure what to do as work dont know, I cant book holiday but might have to have a few days sick... hate doing that x


----------



## Likklegemz

Dancing good luck!

Star how you doing?

Northernmonke where you have treatment? Have you had the call yet?

My stomach is having cramps but so far I'm ok! Love being PUPO!


----------



## Likklegemz

Can you get them to write a letter and say that your having a procedure done? My clinic did that for me


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey no call yet, Im hoping it will be around 11am, Im at the Lakeside Suite Chiltern BMI in Great Misseden in Bucks, havent found anyone else thats there or even been there on here! x


----------



## Northernmonke

To be honest I asked my clinic to write a letter to NHS saying I should get funding early as me and hubby will NEVER concieve naturally and my low egg reserve means things get worse rather than better and my age is irrelevant but they put it off and put it off and then a month later when my GP was chasing as he was doing it all for me I caled the clinic and they said oh the consultant does think it will help so he isnt going to write one! Ive had soooo many problems with them it untrue! x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hun I'm sorry I hear that! What clinic is it? Mine have been brilliant


----------



## Northernmonke

Im at the Lakeside Suite Chiltern BMI in Great Misseden in Bucks, nurses are lovely but I have to ask about things, never have they told me options, i said the other day about blasts and assisted hatching and the nursesw were like oh we could do that, i havent seen the consulatnant this cycle other than in theatre yesterday! theres so mnay big things too but cant be bothered to go into it all, very upsetting but other clinics are too far x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hun sorry to hear that! To be fair mine was not brilliant in the beginning but that was whence we're beig investigated for the cause of our problems

How did you get on? Have you heard from the clinic regarding your fertilisation report?


----------



## Northernmonke

hhmmm, did you miss one of my posts hun? it was all in there, im hoping for the call around 11am, fingers crossed Im so nervous! x


----------



## Northernmonke

DEVESTATED!! Just had the call, they injected 8 of the 9 and only 2 fertilised, they are hoping they will be ok tomorrow to assisted hatch then transfer, I know it only takes one but this is my 3rd time of having 2 in and it hasnt worked before. Im worried these 2 wont survive the night:cry:


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh babes! I felt the same when they told me 4 of ours fertilised abnormally! I ended up
With one 6aa embryo so he/she is a little fighter! I'm sure your two ar little fighters too! Big hugs sweetie! :hug:


----------



## Northernmonke

Thanks hun, so pifffed off!!!! Ive had a good cry and now waiting for hubby to come home to se me, transfering tomorrow means I get a little more of a relax before I go back to work but I now have it in my head that these 2 will be a no go! When is your test date? x


----------



## Likklegemz

16th!!! Not that I'm counting down! ;)

Waiting to here from hospital if our other 2 made it they were a bit slow at blast stage (grade 1 yesterday) so were gonna let them develop and if they could be frozen they will do. If our cycle works we won't get no more goes in on the nhs, whereas if toy doesn't and none have frozen we've got to go through all the stress of injections again!

I'm praying it works, we've already said we would get a loan / max out a credit card if needed but that's way in the future - right now just trying to stay focused on our little bean!!!

I felt the same that our embies would result in a no when we lost 4 of them, but it only takes one to stick! Stay positive! I think my attitude changes when I saw our embryo, was perfect an I was so emotional!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies, just back from clinic totally shocked as I have just had my first ever :bfp: I am in complete shock can't believe it still. 

I honestly thought I was out ladies so hang in there.


----------



## Likklegemz

Congratulations dancing!!! So pleased for you!!!


----------



## Northernmonke

Congrats Dancing and thanks Gemz x


----------



## SashimiMimi

Congrats Dancing! You give me hope as I've felt deflated all week.

I just wanted to chime in on the convo here and say I had 15 egs retrieved and ended up with only 1 good embryo at transfer. My eggs crumbled under ICSI and I was devastated at the low fertilization rate. But it's true, it only takes one to work!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Dancing how many embryos did you have transferred again and was it 3 day or 5 day?


----------



## seh111

DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies, just back from clinic totally shocked as I have just had my first ever :bfp: I am in complete shock can't believe it still.
> 
> I honestly thought I was out ladies so hang in there.

Congratulations! That is such wonderful news! how are u feeling?


----------



## star7474

Congrats dancing!!!!

Did you have many symptoms?


----------



## star7474

I felt I had cold symptoms today but my cramps have eased off which is good, just dont know what to think now!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay dancing!!! Congrats!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies thank you all for your kind words I couldnt have got through the past few weeks without you all encouraging me along and supporting me so thank you.

I had a 3 day transfer with two embryos I felt my world had came to an end last week when I found out None of my embryos had frozen as I was adamant that this cycle did not work.

I have had a few symptoms don't know if they are related I'm loaded with the cold and this started on Tuesday, I've had AF like craps since Monday and generally feeling tired and run down.

I can honestly say I did not expect the result I got yesterday due to the cramps and constant bad luck I've had over the past 6yrs of TTC. Stay strong and hang in there.


----------



## tlm

Coz, how are you feeling and have you tested again!? Fx this is it for you!!!



CozIvf said:


> Northernmonke, i dont really know much about assisted hatching :/
> 
> GOOD LUCK Dancing!!!
> 
> 
> GIRLS!!!!
> I had 3 faint positives this morning all on these tests.... clearly visable here, and caught as best as i can on camera.... all 3 the same
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/POTsU5xjR6/
> 
> but first response nothing obvious and clear blue digital 'not pregnant'
> 
> BUT according to https://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html my internet cheapies are 10mUI sensitivity... and the first response and clear blue are 25!
> 
> Could this be BFP?


----------



## Likklegemz

How are you doing TML?


----------



## tlm

I am good Likkle!! How about you!? I am actually feeling a little stressed today. I have decided to wait until my beta next week and not test before hand, which has taken some pressure off of me. I was in such a positive mindset yesterday and today I don't feel that strong. And nothing has changed to make me feel this way!!! Ugh, this roller coaster is so tough!!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Tlm I feel the same. One day I'm super positive and the next, like today, I feel really pessimistic about the whole thing. I don't have any symptoms right now, had some cramping on and off until today and the only other thing out of the ordinary is that I'm really craving lemons!!


----------



## seh111

I feel the same. Positive one day and pessimistic the next. Last night I dreamt I got a BFP and it seemed so real that I have felt more relaxed all day. I chose to believe my dream and now I am wondering if I am just being silly. My test day is thursday and although I really want to know, I only really want to know if it is BFP. It is tough this 2ww.
Glad you guys are here as I enjoy reading everybody,s posts. X


----------



## SashimiMimi

I have red spotting all of a sudden!!! I called my clinic an they said not to worry! But I can't help but feel this is a bad sign. Could it be implantation bleeding 9dpt?


----------



## Likklegemz

It might be hun, sorry what day was your transfer? 2, 3 or blast?

Sorry if this is TMI but has anyone else had terrible diahorea? I've been a bit constipated since transfer did my pessarie this morning an since then I've not been able to stop. Phoned clinic but they said it was normal - cant help but feel like this will hinder us. Ive had the same dream repeatedly where I'm pregnant with a boy and it's felt so really that it's keepin me calm but my parents are driving me mad acting as if I'm 8 months pregnant and about to pop! Really want to be positive but at the same time icant Leo but feel like its going to be a no as so much went wrong with our cycle


----------



## SashimiMimi

Lol I have had non stop diarrhea and at its worst I came down with a fever and chills. I will be constipated for a day or 2 then have 3 days of violent runs!!! My clinic said I might have the flu. I had a 3dt 9 days ago. So stressed by this spotting all of a sudden although last I checked it's gone!


----------



## Likklegemz

Glad it's not just me then! I'm sure it's nothing to worry bout sweetie, stay positive

Best at giving encouragement to you all just not myself!


----------



## tlm

Sashimi, I have read that spotting is totally normal especially with ivf because of all that our bodies have been through (ER, ET, hormones). I know it's hard but try not to worry!! Hugs!!!

I haven't had any diarrhea but some mild constipation. I hear it's a side effect of the progesterone! I am guessing your ody can react either way from it! Just another lovely thing we have to deal with! Lol!!

I am trying SO hard not to symptom spot but it's hard!!!!!! Haha!


----------



## SashimiMimi

Well the spotting seems to have stopped. It was just a few drops and it was a light red color. Not pink or brown, which is what is concerning me. I just can't seem to find any information anywhere that says it could be normal to have IB 9dp3dt! The nurse at my clinic said it could be caused by the fact that my stomach has been so upset, but then why am I spotting out of my hoo haa!? I literally started to shake and hyperventilate when I saw the spotting. I thought I had my emotions about this under control, but definitely not. Sigh!


----------



## tlm

I thought if it was IB you wouldn't see it when it happened, it doesn't make it outside your body for a couple of days. So it could have happened at 6/7 dpt. also, I found a website from NYU that says implantation happens over 3 days so anything is possible!! Keep your head up..

Have I posted this before??
https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh that's really useful!


----------



## star7474

I'm so silly, my OH woke me to take a pregnancy test & it was negative, I feel so unhappy it's completely ruined my day, I know I'm only 6dpt 5dp and it would be early to get a positive but I'm just so deflated :(


----------



## Northernmonke

I never test hun, just wait for the witch is she doesnt come then I will test at the test date, I can't bear seeing not pregnant on the screen, just hold on in there xx


----------



## Likklegemz

How early is too early to test thou? We're camping on my official test date with friends and is rather not find out with them all around! Do you think 8/9dp5dt is too early?


----------



## CozIvf

Never test early.. Please. Faldo positives only cause heart ache

My cycle is a bfn ;(

Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## seh111

CozIvf said:


> Never test early.. Please. Faldo positives only cause heart ache
> 
> My cycle is a bfn ;(
> 
> Good luck everyone xxxx

I am so sorry to hear that. It is such a tough thing to accept. Xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

CozIvf said:


> Never test early.. Please. Faldo positives only cause heart ache
> 
> My cycle is a bfn ;(
> 
> Good luck everyone xxxx

Oh hun so sorry! Are you going to appeal for another round of ivf?


----------



## star7474

sorry to hear that Cozivf, have you ever thought of egg sharing? I know my clinic will do ICSI all in for £950 when egg sharing. I thought I may decide to do that at some point if I run out of funded treatments.

Likkle how long till you test now? Have you got any symptoms?


----------



## Likklegemz

Hey star

Official test date is a week today. I've been bloated, cramping and wind for the last few days along with heavier discharge other than than not really. Wasn't sure if that's because our little bean is sticking or if it was a side affect of the progesterone 

How you doing?


----------



## Northernmonke

So sorry to hear that Corrine :( sending big hugs xxxx


----------



## star7474

I've also had a lot of cramping and I keep checking to see if my period has started as the cramps just don't go away. My gas situation has resolved I can't understand where it all came from lol! I'm glad I'm on annual leave and not at work!

My official date is 14/7 so this coming Friday, my OH made me test sat which was a bfn, but was only 6dpt and they only put 1 embryos in so wasn't expected a positive but it still made me upset, I'm not testing now till Friday


----------



## Likklegemz

Yeah I'm two days behind you, so far I've not tested as I've only had one embryo back too. If I test and cave early it'll be Friday

I know what you mean about the gas! So embarrassing and I'm damned if I know where it's come from as I'm only drinking water and decaf tea!


----------



## tlm

I had some mild cramping yesterday, on and off all day. And have also had gas, I have heard this is a side effect from the progesterone.


----------



## star7474

When's your testing day tlm?


----------



## tlm

I have my beta at RE on Thursday!!


----------



## star7474

I really wish they did beta in the uk


----------



## Likklegemz

I know so annoying!


----------



## SashimiMimi

One more thing... I've been peeing a lot during the night! So maybe I do have symptoms!??


----------



## star7474

Has the bleeding stopped now Sashimini?


----------



## SashimiMimi

Oh my gosh! I'm so sorry ladies I thought I posted that thing about my excessive night peeing on another thread! You must all wonder where the heck that comment came from. Oops!!

The bleeding has stopped, but I have cramps on and off. I did take a HPT this morning at 11dp3dt and it was positive. I refuse to get overly excited until my beta test is confirmed on Tuesday. Yesterday i was certain this hadn't worked so I don't know what to think.


----------



## Likklegemz

Oh Hun that's possibly brilliant news!!!! So pleased for you

Fingers crossed


----------



## tlm

Yay sashimi!!! Hoping that line gets darker!! Do you have a beta set up!?


----------



## SashimiMimi

Yup! I'm going in on Tuesday for the beta. It's a day early as I was scheduled for sept 12 but they will not let me come in sooner than that.


----------



## seh111

Sounds like wonderful news to me xxx


----------



## star7474

Congrats!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

girls, are any of you experiencing AF like cramps? Petrified my period's coming or is it just the drugs. Only difference is my boobs are very tender other than that im alright i think

can we have an update on this thread now? getting lost where everyone is and who got a BFN and a BFP.


----------



## SashimiMimi

I have AF like cramps every day. Had a second BFP this morning on the HPT and beta is tomorrow. I'm terrified and freaking myself out! I just want to have a definite answer!!


----------



## Northernmonke

Sorry have to chat about the gas! pumps as I call them :) I had been constipated and was in tears on Saturday night. I hadnt been since wednesday and had 3 poos today :) Im such a pumpy pants though hubby said I disgusting but they have to come out or I will explode! On a nicer note, Congrats Samshi !! x


----------



## tlm

Sashimi, glad you are still getting positives!!! Can't wait for your beta results tomorrow!!! Yay!!

I have had more gas too and tender boobs (they are huge!), but I think it's due to the PIO! Unfortunately! 

And Likkle, I had some cramping on Saturday and a bit now! I think it's a good sign!!!!

Northern, I have been going everyday like normal but it's definitely not as easy... Sorry tmi!

Seh and star, how are you??


----------



## Likklegemz

Samshi briliant! i'm sure everything will be fine! northernmonke - i was like that at the weekend too! :D


----------



## Northernmonke

ha the joys of IVF, lots of nice things at every stage :) x


----------



## star7474

Hi all

Still feeling very crampy, keep shedding a tear every now and again at tv programmes, I have to stop myself from crying! My bowel habits have finally improved thankfully!!
I'm not testing now till Friday 14th, I just don't want to see another negative :( 

I'm finding these two weeks are going so slow!! I think it's because I'm on annual leave and it's the only thing on my mind, it's driving me insane!


----------



## Northernmonke

Come on gals lets stick together ad get this bloody BFP x


----------



## tlm

Star, I found the first few days after ET were worse because I was literally laying down doing nothing! DH picked up my iPad and googled something, and you know how that drop down menu comes down of things previously searched for!? Well everything that was there was related to ivf! Lol!! He was like "REALLY!?" 

But I know what you mean, this seriously drags on!!! :) Hang in there!!


----------



## star7474

Yep snap! I started to delete my history on my iPad as everything was just about symptoms Ivf, TWW, success stories etc! But he's just as nervous as me & he even had a little cry when the test showed negative 5dpt


----------



## Likklegemz

I know what you mean! Glad I'm at work it's distracting me! I keep getting messages from my network provider as I've googled everything and used up my allowance!!

On countdown til Sunday!


----------



## seh111

Hi there, I have been miserable. I tested 9dpt and it was negative so I got really upset. I only tested coz I have every symptom going and was certain it would be positive. What an idiot. Told my husband and he said it is too early and to stay positive and not test again until much later eg OFficial test date on 13th or evening 14th. he has read the nyu web site which tells you about what happens each day after transfer. Also I looked through the IVF success thread and worked out that on average women got their BFP on 11-12 days past a 3dt. We will try again if it hasn't worked but we do have to pay for it ourselves as we are not eligible on NHS. I was so sure it would work this time and now I feel crap.
Hope you ladies are all doing better. Sash - sounds like great news and don't forget some women bleed throughout pregnancy, I bled for three months and still went full term with my lovely daughter. X


----------



## tlm

Seh, it is still early!! Don't lose hope yet!! Give it another couple of days. If that NYU website is right hcg would barey be traceable until 11dp3dt!


----------



## seh111

Yeah I know and so many say they thought it was all over then found out they were pregnant. I promise to keep my chin up today. Off to work now. Thanks tlm. X


----------



## star7474

Just found this website it's quite good

https://abeautifulday.blogs.com/when_ivf_worksthings_the_/2010/05/when-ivf-.html


----------



## tlm

Thank you star, very informative!! :) 

Happy Tuesday girls! Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## star7474

My cat has just caught two mice now I feel really :sick:


----------



## star7474

I've just started spotting pink/brown :( I'm 8dpt 5dt do you think it's too late to be implantation?


----------



## tlm

Call your doctor, I don't think you need to worry because all our bodies have been through spotting is totally normal in an ivf cycle! Good luck!


----------



## star7474

There office is closed now, I'll call them in the morning, its just the cramps have been really hurting today :(


----------



## SashimiMimi

Well ladies, I got my BFP officially from the doctor. I'm in a completely state of shock as I had thought I was out, but they confirmed it and said it was real!! I have to go back in 2 days to make sure my beta levels are doubling. But so far the numbers are looking really good.

Thank you for all your support. I couldn't have made it through the last 2 weeks without this group. Now let's get some more BFPs in here!


----------



## star7474

Really happy for you Sashimimimi!


----------



## tlm

Don't they have an on call dr / 24 hour number to call? That's what they are there for!! :)


----------



## seh111

Yay congratulations!!!!! Best wishes for the months ahead x


----------



## tlm

Yay Sashimi! That is great news!!


----------



## Likklegemz

SashimiMimi said:


> Well ladies, I got my BFP officially from the doctor. I'm in a completely state of shock as I had thought I was out, but they confirmed it and said it was real!! I have to go back in 2 days to make sure my beta levels are doubling. But so far the numbers are looking really good.
> 
> Thank you for all your support. I couldn't have made it through the last 2 weeks without this group. Now let's get some more BFPs in here!

Fantastic!! Congratulations hun really pleased for you! Big hugs x x x


----------



## Northernmonke

Yay Shashi! Star, I don't think the clinic will do anything or give you any advice, just tell you to wait. Its so hard but hold on in there x


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi guys

Hope everyone is good. Who still hasn't tested yet?


----------



## tlm

I have my beta tomorrow! :)

How are you Likkle?


----------



## Northernmonke

I havent tested, still got over a week to go! x


----------



## Likklegemz

I'm still feeling positive - hopefull fx I'll be pregnant! Test day is Sunday! How did you get on?!?


----------



## CozIvf

Congrats sashimi!!!!! And good luck tlm!!

My news: (sorry essay)

I had a meeting with the gynaecology department at St Peters hospital just before this Ivf to discuss having some fresh tests done on me and my tubes etc. she sent me away saying lets see if this attempt works first.

It was an asian lady who was my consultants registrar and she knew nothing about me, it was a complete waste of time and she was reading my notes as I sat there!*

I did however read that it said I have an arcute uterus.*
At the time I thought it said 'accurate' so thought... Ah ok well that looks ok.

*I googled last night and an 'Arcute' uterus is heart shaped and slightly abnormal. It concaves slightly at the top, maybe due to bowel surgery who knows. It read that it can be operated on to reshape it BUT this abnormality can cause miscarriage and embryo implantation or growth issues....

So i was up until 1.30am in the morning balling my eyes out with ANGER! Why was I refered for IVF before this was discussed??

In the usual Cozzie Style.. I have shook some trees!!!

I called My consultants secretary at the gynaecology department at st peters hospital that refered me for IVF this morning

I was so angry and trying to remain calm but couldnt help but cry discussing about my situation.*
Explaining that i have never been given proper detailed feedback on the state of my tubal blockages, results from my HSG *dye test 3 years ago or the biopsy of the womb they took. Any information I have, I had pushed for!

I Said i was frustrated last month to see her registrar who knew nothing all about me and upset that i had noticed that she had an 'arcuate uterus' written in her notes and had not discussed this with me at ANY time, and that it can cause miscarriage and implantation issues.*

I Said i am devastated as I have just had 2 fresh funded Ivf attempts (and one frozen) and one of which was a miscarriage at 8/9 weeks which could have perhaps been prevented?! Along with the emotional and financial stress it caused!

And now I have to pay for Ivf and still have no clue how serious my infertility is!!*

She said, Right, you really need to see the consultant herself about this, you poor thing, I'll collect all the data we have on you and she put me on hold to see when she is next free...
said she normally has a long wait BUT someone cancelled an appointment next Wednesday!!!!!!!!*

She said 'you were meant to get that appointment'*
Wednesday at 4pm*
(it was booked originally booked for November the 7th with the registrar again and I didn't want to see her again and so far away)

So..
&#8226;Going to ask about my HSG results
&#8226;how blocked my tubes are
&#8226;can we try to unblock them
&#8226;did they have any liquid inside that could seep out and cause problems (sometimes the fluid is poisonous*
&#8226;are they better off removed
&#8226;can I have another hsg dye test of the tubes to asses blockages now
&#8226;do I have an arcute uterus
&#8226;can this be operated on
&#8226;what were the results and the point of the biopsy they took 3 years ago*
&#8226;can I have a hystosegram (as suggested by my Ivf consultant at my review yestersay) to check the cells that line the uterus to make sure there is no issue there

and most importantly...*
If there are more tests to be done and underline issues that were NOT flagged or dealt with before IVF when they should have been... Can I appeal for another go...


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Laides

CozIvf - Ive just read your post and just wanted to say im thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world that you can get this sorted. Its horrible to think you have been mis informed and things could have potential been done to increase your chances at IVF. 

Im a big believer that things happen for a reason and as you said you were meant to get this appt on wednesday. Will be checking next week on the outcome of your appt. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good luck to everyone else on this thread and sending you lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## seh111

Cozivf,
In 2006 I miscarried and then we tried for a year to no avail. We paid for an investigative laparoscopy, an iui which failed and then another laparoscopy to remove both tubes (because of the fluid which prevented implantation and caused m/c). £8000 before the IVF began. I had all the IVF drugs ready at home but couldn't start coz I was bleeding for 3 months. Then found out I was pregnant. It turned out well but they did operate on me when I was pregnant without doing a pregnancy test. I will never know how my daughter survived the op or the aftermath and I will never know if they would have picked up the pregnancy as it was early. Even so. I totally get how you feel as you have no choice but to put your trust in more doctors and nurses. 
Use the anger and channel it into determination. This is the best thing you can do with it. 
I wish you lots of luck for the next part of the journey. Keep on at them.


----------



## seh111

Tlm did you get your results yet?


----------



## tlm

Nope, my docor will call me later this afternoon / early evening with the results! He is leaving me a voicemail that dh and I will listen to after dh gets home from work! 

I was so nervous when I went in for the blood draw this morning!!


----------



## seh111

What time is it where you are now? It is 6.30pm here.


----------



## tlm

It's only 10:45a here. I live in Arizona in the USA. Only about 8 hours to go...


----------



## SashimiMimi

I feel for you tlm. I was a wreck on Tuesday waiting all day for my results!! Now I'm waiting for results of my second beta to make sure hcg levels have doubled.


----------



## tlm

Sashimi, hoping your numbers are doubling nicely! When will you know??


----------



## seh111

Wow I feel for you too. A very long day. I will check when I get up tomorrow to see how you got on. I have one hpt in the cupboard and today is th date they gave me but I am still too scared. I agreed with my husband to do the test Saturday but I am still going loopy analysing symptoms.


----------



## Likklegemz

Any news yet Hun?


----------



## SashimiMimi

Tlm did you hear!

My doctors office called very late in the day. My beta levels have gone up but not completely doubled. I think it takes 48-72 hours for it to double completely so I'm trying not to freak out about this. I have to go back for 2 more beta tests. One on Saturday and another 2-4 days after that. I wonder if I'll stop being a nervous wreck at all during this!


----------



## tlm

:bfp: I am in complete shock right now!!! But so incredibly thankful!! Not sure if I will get any sleep tonight!!

Thank you ladies for all your support and cheering!! You will never know how much it has meant!!

Sashimi, saying prayers for you! I am sure everything will be alright hun!! :)


----------



## seh111

Congratulations!!! that is wonderful news and now you can update your role call. You have made me smile first thing I the morning. Thank you tlm. Xxx


----------



## CozIvf

GREAT news!!!!! So happy for you Tlm!!!


----------



## star7474

I'm very happy for you TLm.

Today was my test day and it was a negative, feeling a bit rubbish especially to go through all of it again, my other half wants to use the 2 frosties but as we've still got funding for another 2 fresh cycles I'd rather do that, just in case the fresh cycles don't work, we can afford the frozen embryos to be put back in


----------



## Northernmonke

Oh Star Im sorry :( sounds like a plan' alwasy good to have back ups. I tested today too and negitive but its a week early so Im hoping im not out just yet x


----------



## Sandy83

Star - So so sorry to hear about your negative, sounds like you are thinking the right way and using the fresh cycles while you still have funding. Keeping my FX'd for you. 

Northernmonke - Sorry to hear about your negative also but as you say its still early for you those little embies could just be late at implanting so not showing yet. It will be hard but try and stay positive sending you lots of :hug: and :dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## Likklegemz

tlm said:


> :bfp: I am in complete shock right now!!! But so incredibly thankful!! Not sure if I will get any sleep tonight!!
> 
> Thank you ladies for all your support and cheering!! You will never know how much it has meant!!
> 
> Sashimi, saying prayers for you! I am sure everything will be alright hun!! :)

Congratulations hun!!!


----------



## Likklegemz

star7474 said:


> I'm very happy for you TLm.
> 
> Today was my test day and it was a negative, feeling a bit rubbish especially to go through all of it again, my other half wants to use the 2 frosties but as we've still got funding for another 2 fresh cycles I'd rather do that, just in case the fresh cycles don't work, we can afford the frozen embryos to be put back in

Oh star big hugs x xx


----------



## seh111

Sending you lots of hugs. It is so tough. Good that you are planning your next steps. X


----------



## tlm

Star, I am so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Likklegemz

Well girls, I'm about 17 hours away from finding out now! I'm gonna test one day early so fingers crossed its accurate an positive!

Getting nervous now!


----------



## tlm

Likklegemz said:


> Well girls, I'm about 17 hours away from finding out now! I'm gonna test one day early so fingers crossed its accurate an positive!
> 
> Getting nervous now!

Good luck Likkle!! I have everything crossed for you!!! :D


----------



## seh111

Hpt negative today and at 15dp3dt I think that is it. We have no frozen embryos so how long will I have to wait to start again? Anyone know?


----------



## Likklegemz

Seh111 depends on your clinic, mine ask for 3--6 month break

Tested this morning, otd tomorrow but I wanted to do it as DH goes away of business tomorrow

Bfn - devestated


----------



## star7474

:( I know how that Bfn felt, I felt numb all yesterday & didn't want to speak to anyone. When I called the clinic they asked me about starting again, but because I'd literally just done the test I wanted to think things over, but have decided now that I just want to carry on, they've arranged the Dr to call me Monday to answer any of my questions, then see where it goes from there.

I'm so sorry Likkle & Seh I thought your systems seemed promising x


----------



## seh111

My nurse told me to give it a couple more days and if my period hasn't arrived she will book me in for a blood test but I know it is over as today is day 15 unless I am one of those very rare people who don't get bfp til they are six weeks along. I met a friend today who tested negative on day 14 but was pregnant and has a four yr old daughter now. She encouraged me not to give up but it feels like I am clutching at straws. Does anyone else feel this way. Those of you with bfn, when are you expecting your period to arrive?


----------



## star7474

I honestly have no idea, I've read other people posts and it seems once you've stopped taking progesterone it's usually starts 2-4 days.


----------



## seh111

Well I have had incredible pains all night and some spotting so I think it is beginning. I have stopped Progestorone today but it would have arrived anyway. Hope you ladies are all ok xxx


----------



## Likklegemz

My stomach has been going in circles since Friday, is your period more worse and painful following failed IVF cycle?

Not sure how I'm supposed to cope, feel really depressed


----------



## Northernmonke

Seh and Gemz, I'm so sorry!!! my other 2 failed I came on after 9 days after ET and it was heavier, not sure if more painful - don't think any of us cop properly but you have to get yourself up, dust yourself off and keep going, itsnot fair and worst of all people dont know just what youve gone through. Its sometimes good to feel sad, angry anfd ok, just do all in moderation - hopefully our time will come. Thinking of you ladies xx


----------



## Northernmonke

Sorry and Star and if Ive missed anyone else x


----------



## Sandy83

Sorry to you Ladies whose cycles failed this time.:cry: Im not going to try to beginning to understand how you are feeling it must be devasting especially everything we put our selves through. Try to stay positive and look forward to hearing from you again for your next cycles :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CozIvf

Hope your all ok ;( so sorry to hear of the bfn's

My AF came 3 days before OTD so at least no waiting involved

Consultant meeting at hopsital is Wednesday to discuss more tests before I start Ivf again... And pay! ;(


----------



## Sandy83

CozIVF - Good luck for wednesday and hope they can do tests to increase your chances next time. If you dont mind me asking how much is this costing? xx


----------



## tlm

Coz, good luck on Wednesday! I hope they can give you some answers and work out payment for you! :hugs:


----------



## CozIvf

How much is what costing? my ivf if i want to continue?
its 3,500 for the IVf itself
560 for extended culture (Blasto)
600 for freezing and a fee of 75

Meds about £1500

Thanks girls


----------



## seh111

Good luck with your appointment. I need to make one too. X


----------



## Likklegemz

How did your fu go hun? AF came yesterday, pretty devestated and it's been incredible difficult. My GP sent me for blood tests and results come back that I'm now anaemic! What a way to kick someone when their down eh?

Is AF always this painful an heavy following a bfn?


----------



## star7474

My AF has been long & painful :( are you having a follow up appointment before your next ivf cycle Likkle?


----------



## Likklegemz

hi star, yes but havent got a clue when that'll be. in our clinic they like you to wait 3 AF cycles before you try again. waiting to hear from consulant which should be in a few weeks - horrible having to wait.


----------



## star7474

Did they say why you have to wait that long? I think my clinic were happy to start straight away but because I've got a few questions to ask i want to see the consultant first to see if there's anything we can improve on to help get the :bfp: 

I was told that the Drs have a weekly meeting to discuss the failed cycles so it should be interesting to hear if any of them suggest something different. Do they do that in
Liverpool?


----------



## Likklegemz

No idea to be honest! We're under the head of the unit so his time is rare! Means we may have to see him privately if we want to be seen quicker! :( I'd rather not pay but if it means were seen quicker and get answers it's money well spent! Af is virtually none existent at the moment so I think it's all finished with now

How you doing Hun?


----------



## star7474

I went to a wedding the day after thr negative test thinking I was fine and dealing with it all, but come the evening I was so upset, seeing little kids, babies and pregnant mums made me feel really upset & I just had to go home. I'm back at work & it is taking my mind off things but I can't speak to anyone of my family or my partners family about the negative test as I just become emotional. I just keep thinking positive & I've got my appointment with the consultant in October then hopefully we can start again, but i never realised how hard emotionally the treatment is, especially when you get a negative test :(


----------



## Likklegemz

I know what you mean hun. Went into town to get a car for the wedding were going to at the weekend, and there was kids everywhere! I had to get off and leave as I was about to have a breakdown

Sendin big hugs x x


----------

